# Omg! Please pray for us!



## Allan's Girl

The radiologist's report said Molly has a large mass in the region of the spleen. Primary consideration would be given to splenic neoplasia. Cancer!! I am trying to get her in for an ultrasound with fine needle aspiration tomorrow. I'll just die without her. If she goes, I don't want to live anymore.


----------



## DNL2448

Oh no! Sending my thoughts and prayers to you and Molly.


----------



## KaMu

Ill certainly keep you and your girl in my prayers. Just try and take one day at a time... I know this is easier said than done


----------



## Oaklys Dad

****! I hate that disease! Fingers crossed for a positive report. Please keep us posted. Good thoughts headed you way.


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying for you and Molly. Hang in there!


----------



## paula bedard

Keeping you and Molly both in my thoughts and prayers. I know it's hard right now, hang in there.


----------



## Merlins mom

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Molly. {{{{}}}}


----------



## KiwiD

Sending lots of good thoughts your way...


----------



## lgnutah

I send wishes for strength and courage.


----------



## doula1st

So sorry - Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Laurie

Sending you and Molly prayers for a positive outcome!!!


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you and Molly during this time. 

The disease brought me to this board a short while ago and the strength you all conveyed to me was a tremendous support - we are all with you. 

Deep breaths, take notes, assemble questions.


----------



## musicgirl

Ugh, I am so sorry you're dealing with this. I am praying to God and my angels up in heaven that your Molly is not afflicted with this terrible disease. Hang in there!


----------



## mainegirl

Prayers and hugs coming for a better outcome.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh how I wish you and Molly didn't have to go through this passage.

Remember that not every scary mass is cancer. An ultrasound showed a large tumor on Charlie's spleen when he was almost 7. It was impressive enough that the doctor doing the ultrasound said, "That spleen has to come out _today_!" I was terrified, of course, but it was the next day before any surgeon in the area could see my boy. His very enlarged spleen was removed and the pathology reports found no malignancy. He lived to be almost 13, enjoying his life in generally good health despite the absence of his spleen.

Please try to take some deep breaths and make up your mind that Molly will have a similar good outcome. No guarantees, but perhaps there is peace in knowing that good outcomes do happen.

Lighting a candle for Molly: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF

And holding you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

I know this is a very scarey time for you and Molly. Sending thoughts and prayers that it is not cancer. Am going to light a candle for you both as well.


----------



## Sam's Mom

Sending you support in this difficult time and praying that everything will turn out well. Hugs to both you and Molly.


----------



## BeauShel

Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for you and Molly. My heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh my God Terra, this can't be happening. I know all too well the feelings you are going through, but please do not give up hope. My first Golden had a huge tumor on her spleen that ruptured, but it was NOT cancer and she lived on to be 15. I am praying with everything I have left in me that Molly will be OK. Hang in there, we are here for you !!!:smooch:


----------



## kwhit

Sending many, many positive thoughts to you and Molly. 

My sister's friend just went through this with her dog and it was _not_ malignant. 

Hugs...


----------



## Blondie

Lit a candle, said prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## Allan's Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh how I wish you and Molly didn't have to go through this passage.
> 
> Remember that not every scary mass is cancer. An ultrasound showed a large tumor on Charlie's spleen when he was almost 7. It was impressive enough that the doctor doing the ultrasound said, "That spleen has to come out _today_!" I was terrified, of course, but it was the next day before any surgeon in the area could see my boy. His very enlarged spleen was removed and the pathology reports found no malignancy. He lived to be almost 13, enjoying his life in generally good health despite the absence of his spleen.
> 
> Please try to take some deep breaths and make up your mind that Molly will have a similar good outcome. No guarantees, but perhaps there is peace in knowing that good outcomes do happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting a candle for Molly: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
> 
> And holding you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you so much for this response. It has given me some hope!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> Oh my God Terra, this can't be happening. I know all too well the feelings you are going through, but please do not give up hope. My first Golden had a huge tumor on her spleen that ruptured, but it was NOT cancer and she lived on to be 15. I am praying with everything I have left in me that Molly will be OK. Hang in there, we are here for you !!!:smooch:


Susan Marie, thank you. My heart is breaking. I am so scared. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thank you everyone for you warm and caring thought and prayers. I have found some reason to hope in these messages. Hopefully I can get her in for her ultrasound tomorrow and the news will be good. Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday. I just broke the news to her tonight.  
I'll try to update when I can. Thanks again.


----------



## JazzSkye

Prayers going your way :no::crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

You are both in my prayers. I hope you get better news and it's not the dreaded cancer.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thoughts & prayers coming your way


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Molly. Praying for the best outcome.


----------



## caseypooh

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts coming your way...


----------



## LibertyME

My heart goes out to you...
I'm walking this walk beside you with my dear Liberty. 
You and Molly are in my thoughts and prayers. It is not easy.


----------



## janine

Sending you and Molly prayers.


----------



## amy22

Sending prayers to you and Molly. I am so sorry that you both are going through this, but try to stay positive. xxoo


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Praying very hard for Molly and you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I so hope it isn't cancer.
I'll keep yu and Molly in my heart, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Noey

sending Molly prayers.


----------



## Pointgold

Allan's Girl said:


> The radiologist's report said Molly has a large mass in the region of the spleen. Primary consideration would be given to splenic neoplasia. Cancer!! I am trying to get her in for an ultrasound with fine needle aspiration tomorrow. I'll just die without her. If she goes, I don't want to live anymore.


 

I know this is scary. But don't panic.
If splenectomy is suggested, I can tell you that dogs can live an active, healthy life without the spleen. A girl that I placed with a wonderful gentleman had it done at age 9 and lived 4 more high quality years.


----------



## magiclover

Prayers for you and Molly that the mass is treatable. I know how scary this is but you will find the strength to handle whatever may come. Molly needs you and your love for her will help you get through anything.


----------



## C's Mom

Deep breaths. Keeping my fingers crossed for Molly.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way for beautiful Molly and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Warm thoughts and prayers streaming your way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way........


----------



## Allan's Girl

Good Morning,
I am up waiting for the place to open to see if I can get Molly in for an ultrasound today. My stomach is all tied up in knots. Molly is lying here next to me. I hope its like some of the posts in here and she'll be just fine. I am trying to stay positive but my thoughts often go to the dark side. I love this dog sooooo much. She is my heart dog. I know she'll have to leave me at some point, but I am just not ready for that to happen. I want her to live to a very old age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry to hear this, sending prayers and good thoughts to you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Allan's Girl said:


> Good Morning,
> I am up waiting for the place to open to see if I can get Molly in for an ultrasound today. My stomach is all tied up in knots. Molly is lying here next to me. I hope its like some of the posts in here and she'll be just fine. I am trying to stay positive but my thoughts often go to the dark side. I love this dog sooooo much. She is my heart dog. I know she'll have to leave me at some point, but I am just not ready for that to happen. I want her to live to a very old age.


I so deeply understand these feelings.

I'm sending you hugely positive thoughts - I hope you get her in for the ultrasound today. To add to your hope - a TV show I watch called ER Vets had a segment about a dog with a tumour the size of a basketball on his spleen - and they removed both and he was good as new!! Try not to worry too much until you know what's up. I know that's really hard.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Okay, Molly has an appointment for an ultrasound at 11:30 today. Please keep praying. I believe in the power of prayer!


----------



## ggdenny

Molly and you are in my thoughts today. I'm desperately hoping for a good outcome. By the way, she's a serious cutie!


----------



## Luccagr

Praying for you and Molly.. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## musicgirl

Sending many prayers for a good result!! stay strong!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

ggdenny said:


> Molly and you are in my thoughts today. I'm desperately hoping for a good outcome. By the way, she's a serious cutie!


Thank you. She is always doing the cutest things. We call her "our circus dog"


----------



## PrincessDi

That picture of Molly is priceless! She is such a beauty. We are keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that it is benign and treatable. Where in Washington are you? There are lots of really good specialists around Seattle. When we were going through this with our Di in May, I got a 3rd opinion from an amazing and compassionate Oncologists in Seattle.


----------



## DaisyGolden

My heart is breaking for you. I went through this with my Daisy and even though she has been gone a year now I'm still wishing she was here everyday. I hope and pray you get some good news. I hate cancer.


----------



## bostonbeanie

*We Pray for You*

I am so very sorry to hear of your problems we are praying for you.

Ali & Cutty


----------



## janine

Looking and praying for a good update.


----------



## Allan's Girl

It's terrible news


----------



## kwhit

Oh God, no...I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## janine

I am so sorry...my heart hurts for you. Update when you can :-(


----------



## Laurie

So sorry it's bad news.......thinking of Molly!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry. I was praying that Molly would have a better prognosis than Di had. Just love on her as much as you can. Our thoughts are with you and Molly.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. Cancer sucks so much. Can they do surgery?
Having been through this with Selka last fall, I know how painful it is and how powerless you feel.


----------



## sameli102

Just seeing this, I am so sorry there was bad news. I hope there is a possible good outcome with surgery, keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. Just remember, she needs you now more than ever. Try the very best you can to live in the moment just as she does. Hugs and prayers coming for you both from our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to hear your sad news. Are they recommending surgery to remove the mass? Did they see evidence of it spreading to other organs? There are some lucky forum members whose dogs got the benign diagnosis after splenectomy. 

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

So, so very sorry. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Allan's Girl

The radiologist said... hemagiocarcoma  She also has fluid around her heart so he is pretty sure it has matastisized to her heart.  
I only get maybe another 6-8 weeks with her. Life sucks.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Debles said:


> I am so very sorry. Cancer sucks so much. Can they do surgery?
> Having been through this with Selka last fall, I know how painful it is and how powerless you feel.


They gave her 6-8 weeks. Surgery would only prolong her life another 6-8 weeks. I am not going to put her through that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so so so sorry....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Allan's Girl said:


> The radiologist said... hemagiocarcoma  She also has fluid around her heart so he is pretty sure it has matastisized to her heart.
> I only get maybe another 6-8 weeks with her. Life sucks.


I'm so sorry for this news.


----------



## rik6230

Hang in there. Keeping you and Molly in my prayers !


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry and will be holding you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers as you travel this path together.


----------



## goldensrbest

Sorry, the news on your baby, is not good.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very, very sorry. Tears are streaming down my face for you two.

I think Copper was the last forum member to get a benign diagnosis after his splenectomy. That was February 2009. His internal specialist told me later that only 1 out of 10 goldens get a benign diagnosis. I lost him 20 months later to some form of cancer, but it was so fast we don't even know what kind.

My vet wouldn't agree to the surgery until we did a heart ultrasound because she said it just wasn't a good idea if it had metastasized. I think you are doing what is best for your girl, even though it is hard.

I hope you and your lovely Molly get more quality time. It is so very hard to lose them, but they bring some much to our lives we jsut have to endure it.


----------



## cory

I am so very sorry!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very, very sorry. Prayers and thoughts go out to you now, and in the weeks ahead.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Allan's Girl said:


> The radiologist said... hemagiocarcoma  She also has fluid around her heart so he is pretty sure it has matastisized to her heart.
> I only get maybe another 6-8 weeks with her. Life sucks.


I'm so very sorry the news is what it is. To get such bad news on your daughter's birthday is horrible. Molly is a lovely girl and the two of you deserve years together. 

Now you have a very important job to do. Molly does NOT know that she has only a few weeks left with you and she wants to enjoy the time she has left. That means she needs you to manage your pain and grief and to focus on being with her in the good days that are left. And to brace yourself to let her go when the good days are over.

There is another thread with lots of advice for a dog newly diagnosed with hemaniosarcoma: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It includes tips about how to manage slow bleeds and how to recognize when your pup needs more help. 

Wishing with all my heart that I could somehow make this story have a happy ending... I will hold you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28

My heart sinks, and I am so sad and sorry. It is such a frightening tidal wave of a disease that steals our goldens from us. We are sharing our tears with yours.


----------



## kwhit

I hope that knowing that Molly _doesn't know what's going on_ brings you a small piece of comfort...she wakes up every morning with pure happiness and joy to begin a new day. We're the ones that suffer the heartache and pain in knowing what's happening...our dogs truly live moment to moment and they don't fear death like we do. 

Savanah was happy and played right up until the time she was too tired to do so. She played with Chance, she never missed a meal and I knew she was in absolutely no physical pain. 

My heart is breaking for you...thoughts and prayers to you and Molly.


----------



## Pointgold

I'm so sorry. Make the VERY most of your time, so that all the memories are nothing but good, and will make you smile, knowing that you made _all _of her days joyful.


----------



## Laurie

Allan's Girl said:


> The radiologist said... hemagiocarcoma  She also has fluid around her heart so he is pretty sure it has matastisized to her heart.
> I only get maybe another 6-8 weeks with her. Life sucks.


 
I'm so sorry for this diagnosis......life does suck!!!

My Reno was diagnosed in June with hemangio so not quite 2 months ago. He is still loving life and thus far has not given us any signs of further complications. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do when that happens. 

Please give Molly a big hug from Reno and I!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I started a thread under "in our thoughts" for Molly and her family. Please light a candle for them.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/101301-please-light-candle-molly.html#post1500318


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry Molly got this awful awful disease. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so so sorry. I'm crying thinking about how much you must be hurting. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry that hemagio is the diagnosis. It's a horrible, non-discriminating, unfair, evil disease. We lost our last doggie, Simon, to hemangio the same day he was diagnosed. You are both in my thoughts and I hope your remaining time together is filled with fun, love, great memories and closeness. I'm so sorry.


----------



## iansgran

Truly sorry about the bad news. I went through it last year. And sorry we couldn't help you last night when you came in the chat room.


----------



## hubbub

I've started this multiple times, but nothing seems right. 

I'm so sorry. So sorry. 

When my girl Hannah was diagnosed with cancer, I was completely broken. She is my heart and her incredibly sensitive nature has seen me along a winding life journey...always by my side, anchoring me. 

I followed a friend's advice and allowed myself one day (at each stage...diagnosis, pathology reports, treatment options) to completely loose myself to the anger and grief whenever I needed to. Then I worked every other day and the days since then to maintain my emotions and bring less stress to her sensitive soul.


----------



## Montesmom

What devastating news. Our thoughts will be with you as you travel this unwelcome path.

Monte's Mom, Cindy


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry for your bad news. The cancer diagnosis tends to fill your days and if you aren't vigilant it can prevent you from enjoying the time remaining with your dear pup. Try to cherish the smallest of moments and pleasures with Molly, that is something I learned to do after Beau's cancer diagnosis. Keeping you in my thoughts....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no no no. It's just so unfair. I just can't even begin to tell you how my heart is hurting for you. 

I loved Kwhit's post about how the bright side is that Molly has no idea she is sick. Revel in that and celebrate each and every moment you have with her. Feel the softness of her ears, and the cold wet of her nose, and smell her sweet smell. And hopefully, she'll just go on enjoying every minute she has with you.

Sending you a big hug. I so feel for you.


----------



## caseypooh

There just isn't any words...

Try not to let this awful cancer consume your precious time with Molly. Like what others have said, thank goodness she doesn't worry about tomorrow like the rest of us. 

We are all here for you, you are not going through this alone.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I will be with you the" *LONG AND WINDING ROAD" I was there not so long ago and I wish you much PEACE with Molly.*

You will be in my prayers.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

prayers for you and molly both. words cannot express what i am thinking at this time, but my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just seeing the news...I'm so very sorry. Please take the advise of all of our members who have been through this with their pups. I hope it helps you get through this with less pain. All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry to hear this news. Prayers to you and your Molly.


----------



## jweisman54

Thinking of you and Molly....you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My prayers and thoughts are with you and sweet Molly.


----------



## SandyK

So sorry you and Molly have to battle with hemangiosarcoma. My Abby fought this awful disease. I chose not to do surgery at first because they only give you that 6 wk average life span after. She lived with it for 2 years and then I did surgery when it got really big. Lost her 5 weeks after surgery. Good luck with Molly!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!! Make sure you enjoy every minute you have with her.


----------



## Nath

I am so very sorry. I had to deal with this disease twice this year. It's unforgiving to say the least.


----------



## TYPERCOP

Keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news sending Prayers to you and Molly, I will light a candle for her.


----------



## Allan's Girl

This is so amazingly hard. Sometimes I look at Molly and just burst into tears. Other times I smile because she is so happy. But pretty much my heart is breaking all the time. I m so not ready to say goodbye.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so, so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Molly.


----------



## PrincessDi

Allan's Girl said:


> This is so amazingly hard. Sometimes I look at Molly and just burst into tears. Other times I smile because she is so happy. But pretty much my heart is breaking all the time. I m so not ready to say goodbye.


I completely feel your pain. I'm so very sorry! It's not fair that so many goldens are lost to this terrible disease. We had 2 more weeks with Di after we found out. Hers was on her spleen and it was discovered because her abdomen was already distended. Di didn't seem to be in pain. You may have more time with your girl. Keeping you and Molly in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## mygoldenkids

I am so very sorry. I completely understand, as I lost my Maggie to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen one year ago this Saturday. Spoil that girl rotten over the next several weeks, and take lots of pictures. Those goldens are gifts from God that are lent to us to bring joy and comfort and taken back to remind us all that each day of life is a gift that we need to cherish and live to the fullest. So heartbreaking, yet so very fulfilling. Prayers to you and your family, and may Molly exceed their expectations.


----------



## Laurie

Allan's Girl said:


> This is so amazingly hard. Sometimes I look at Molly and just burst into tears. Other times I smile because she is so happy. But pretty much my heart is breaking all the time. I m so not ready to say goodbye.


 
I can understand this completely. I feel the exact same way about Reno. He sits with me every night in my office at home just watching me. When I look at him, he gets up and offers me his paw. I don't know why he does this but I burst into tears every time. We end up cuddling for awhile until he falls asleep. I'm not anywhere close to being able to say good-bye to him......nor do I want to. 

Hugs to you and Molly!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom

I am so sorry for you give Molly a big hug from me 
while she is still here you have to try to be strong, try to be happy and make the most of each day, she doesnt know whats happening and she will pick up on your sadness 
sending you hugs from me and munches from Ruby for you both


----------



## Noey

thinking of you and Molly, your in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

I am so very, very, sorry about Molly. I know how this feels. 
We lost our Snobear and Smooch to hemangiosarcoma last year-it was so sudden.
Hugs her lots, take lots of pictures. I will be praying for Molly and you.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Our day today*

I wanted to share these pictures with you. Molly and I spent a lot of time together today. I was happy when i took these but now the sadness is hitting me again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know the feeling. These photos are beautiful, thank you for sharing. Praying for you and your sweet girl Molly.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Laurie said:


> I can understand this completely. I feel the exact same way about Reno. He sits with me every night in my office at home just watching me. When I look at him, he gets up and offers me his paw. I don't know why he does this but I burst into tears every time. We end up cuddling for awhile until he falls asleep. I'm not anywhere close to being able to say good-bye to him......nor do I want to.
> 
> Hugs to you and Molly!!!


I am so sorry! It really is terrible and you feel all alone, even though you know there are many people there for you. I'll keep you and Reno in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mybuddy

I am soooooooo sorry. I just feel so deeply for you. 

I despise this disease 

How old is Molly? Oh, my heart is broken for you. :uhoh:


----------



## Allan's Girl

mybuddy said:


> I am soooooooo sorry. I just feel so deeply for you.
> 
> I despise this disease
> 
> How old is Molly? Oh, my heart is broken for you. :uhoh:


Thank you. Molly will be 9 on the 17th of this month.


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so sorry this is the diagnosis for Molly. It's so unfair. It's hard to know what to say sometimes, but I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs for you both as you travel down this road. {{{{}}}}

This link is to Dr V's blog and her feelings about the cancer in her own golden and her friends golden. As she says at the end, "even in sickness our pets teach us how to live". 

Unwelcome to the club | Pawcurious Vet Blog: With Pet Blogger and Veterinarian Dr. V | eat. play. love.


----------



## Dreammom

I am so sorry, you and Molly will be in my thoughts...


----------



## magiclover

I am so very sorry about the diagnosis. I feel your pain and wish you didn't have to take this journey. My heart still aches for my sweet girl Magic who I also lost to cancer in March. It was one of the most difficult times of my life. But she was worth every moment of pain and the joy of loving her far outweighs her loss. I pray that you find more happy moments like you did today and just love her every moment that you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy you are taking photos with Molly--believe me when I say that in the coming months those photos will be priceless treasures for you. We kept all of our digital cameras out in easy to reach spots during our Barkley's 107 day fight with hemangiosarcoma and today those photos make me smile. Those first few weeks after diagnosis are such an emotional time--you feel like you are trapped on a roller coaster. In our case Barkley rallied and you would never know he had a ticking time bomb going inside if you looked at his face. We made sure to do everything he wanted to do, within reason. We didn't get that blessing with our first Golden who also died of hemangiosarcoma. 

Thinking of you two every day and praying for you both.


----------



## PrincessDi

Those pictues of Molly are pure treasures. I'm so glad that you're taking lots of pictures. We did that with Di and they are priceless memories. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thank you everyone! My heart goes out to those of you who have lost the loves of you life to this. For those of you going through it now.... I just have no words really. I don't know how we are going to make it through this. It literally feels like your heart is being ripped right out of your chest, every minute of every day. I am working hard on trying to rein in my emotions so I can enjoy whatever time I have left with my sweet girl. 
Tomorrow I am taking her to the river to romp. It is her favorite place in the whole world. She has not been there in years, since she blew out her knee for the second time. Well I say, Knee be ******! My girl is going to the river as much as she wants now. She is gonna stick her head out the window of the car and fly and any other thing I can think of that makes her happy. I am going to take lots of pictures and try to save the grieving for when she is gone.
I know I am going to fail miserably on some days and my emotions are going to get the better of me but I am going to give it the almighty try.


----------



## PrincessDi

That sound like a great idea! Doing all of the things that Molly loves. We're here to lean on and for you to vent whenever you need it. We had many weak times. It is very hard to accept such a tragic diagnosis for one that you love so much.


----------



## Ruby'smom

Love your photos the one of her smelling the flower sure needs to be in a frame for all to see xx


----------



## AmberSunrise

Allan's Girl said:


> Tomorrow I am taking her to the river to romp. It is her favorite place in the whole world. She has not been there in years, since she blew out her knee for the second time. Well I say, Knee be ******! My girl is going to the river as much as she wants now. She is gonna stick her head out the window of the car and fly and any other thing I can think of that makes her happy. I am going to take lots of pictures and try to save the grieving for when she is gone.
> I know I am going to fail miserably on some days and my emotions are going to get the better of me but I am going to give it the almighty try.


Enjoy these times as much as possible; she surely will


----------



## GoldensGirl

Allan's Girl said:


> .... I just have no words really. I don't know how we are going to make it through this. It literally feels like your heart is being ripped right out of your chest, every minute of every day. I am working hard on trying to rein in my emotions so I can enjoy whatever time I have left with my sweet girl....I am going to take lots of pictures and try to save the grieving for when she is gone.
> I know I am going to fail miserably on some days and my emotions are going to get the better of me but I am going to give it the almighty try.


You have a good plan! And words may actually be a strength for you, since working through the emotions here is a healthy outlet for them. As everyone has said, there's a loving community here that will support you in many ways.

I hope you can enjoy the good times that lie ahead. Saving the grieving, hard as it is, will serve you and Molly well.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## paula bedard

Enjoy your day with Molly at the River. Let the worry go and make memories with your girl. I hope she has many good days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Hoping you and Molly enjoy the river and the wind blowing her fur as she sticks it out the car window. I think the only advantage to "knowing," is that you can do all of her favorite things and lay on the floor with your arms wrapped around her. With our Smooch, I suspected she was ill for 2 wks. or so, so I took lots of pics and gave her lots of special attention.


----------



## coppers-mom

Molly is gorgeous.

I hope you two have a wonderful day at the river.:smooch:


----------



## mybuddy

Allan's Girl said:


> Thank you. Molly will be 9 on the 17th of this month.


She is quite young...well, my Buddy just turned 9 and I think he is still young.

You must feel so horrible. This is the worst isnt it? God, I am so sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wonderful photos of you and Molly.

Have a great day with your sweet girl today. Savour it. I just can't get out of my head what KWhit said about Molly not knowing she's sick. It's true, and I know you will be there with her as she goes on enjoying life and everything in it. And it will only add to your wonderful memories together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Allan's Girl said:


> Thank you everyone! My heart goes out to those of you who have lost the loves of you life to this. For those of you going through it now.... I just have no words really. I don't know how we are going to make it through this. It literally feels like your heart is being ripped right out of your chest, every minute of every day. I am working hard on trying to rein in my emotions so I can enjoy whatever time I have left with my sweet girl.
> Tomorrow I am taking her to the river to romp. It is her favorite place in the whole world. She has not been there in years, since she blew out her knee for the second time. Well I say, Knee be ******! My girl is going to the river as much as she wants now. She is gonna stick her head out the window of the car and fly and any other thing I can think of that makes her happy. I am going to take lots of pictures and try to save the grieving for when she is gone.
> I know I am going to fail miserably on some days and my emotions are going to get the better of me but I am going to give it the almighty try.


 
I know exactly what you are going through and what you're feeling. Unfortunately the roller coaster days with it's ups and downs are so very hard-enjoy each and every day-every moment you have with your sweet Molly, she's beautiful.


----------



## honeysmum

Lovely photos of you and Molly she looks such a happy girl, I remember the thread about her eyelashes and fluffy slipper feet, so very sweet my thoughts are with you and Molly and hope that you can enjoy every day to the fullest with your sweet girl.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I am so sorry. I have no words to make you feel better, stay strong and enjoy your day today with her. we are thinking of you..


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Day at the river*

I hope you all don't mind me sharing all these pictures with you. She was so happy to be at the river! I just wanted to share our joy with you too.


----------



## DNL2448

She is so lovely! You really should frame that third one, it is beautiful. My heart is breaking for you. We are all on this journey with you and Molly.


----------



## goldensrbest

Bless her, she looks so content, and happy.


----------



## janine

Thanks for sharing your day at the river with us...looks like she had a wonderful time.


----------



## kwhit

Those are wonderful pictures of a beautiful and _happy_ girl. I would love to see many, many more...so keep 'em coming. 

Glad you guys had such a great time. :


----------



## Laurie

Molly is beautiful. Looks like you all enjoyed yourselves at the river.

Praying that Molly has many more river days ahead of her!!!


----------



## hubbub

Just lovely. I'm away wiping tears.

Although you have received a dreadful diagnosis, remember she is *LIVING *with cancer - it's still her and from the looks of it, she's enjoying her time with you all. I try to make sure that my girl enjoys every day that she continues to LIVE with the C.

PS - my girl has a holiday goose that she refuses to give up...i'm glad to see another santa hat out there in the middle of summer : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a perfect way to spend the day. Looks like she is totally engaged in enjoying herself. So glad you shared your day.


----------



## Allan's Girl

hubbub said:


> PS - my girl has a holiday goose that she refuses to give up...i'm glad to see another santa hat out there in the middle of summer : )


HA ha ha! I didn't post it, but right after that picture she took that monkey for a swim and then dragged him around in the sand. He was a very sad looking monkey afterwards, lol. He is in the washing machine, spinning around as I write this.


----------



## musicgirl

Molly is gorgeous!

And I am so terribly sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Too many beautiful souls are lost to such a horrible disease. I feel your pain. We lost Teddy in October. It came fast and we had no time to prepare. We were also too angry with the doctor to accept the diagnosis he gave us. Either way, we brought Teddy home where he was spoiled rotten and lived it up to the fullest until his last day with us.

Your Molly reminds me so much of Teddy. Last summer, the last one I spent with him, I took him to the river every day. That's the one thing he loved most, fetching sticks out of the water. Molly looks so happy being there with you!

You're in my prayers and I hope you find the strength in you not to focus on the inevitable, but to live in the moment and live for Molly. Sneak in as many hugs and kisses as you can. Cuddle to your heart's content. Take lots of pictures and make everlasting memories. It's not over, and there's no use wasting the time you have left feeling bad for Molly. She's not feeling bad for herself, she's feeling like herself.

If you ever need to talk, I'm always open...

Hugs to you and Molly!


----------



## Sweet Girl

So lovely. She has such a sweet face. And I see she managed to get YOU in the water, too! 

I love the final pic - proof of a day well spent.


----------



## goldensrbest

That really is what life is about, with our dogs, loving, and letting them be the wonderful animals they are.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your joyous girl, Molly. She is gorgeous and reminds me of my Smooch. Hoping you can go to the river, again.

*Does Molly like doggie ice cream? They sell Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream, next to the people ice cream, at Jewel. Our Snobear and Smooch and now Tonka and Tucker love it.*


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Does Molly like doggie ice cream? They sell Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream, next to the people ice cream, at Jewel. Our Snobear and Smooch and now Tonka and Tucker love it.


What doggie ice cream? I gotta find me some. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Does anyone who lives in Washington State know where I can get Molly some Frosty Paws?


----------



## PrincessDi

Allan's Girl said:


> Does anyone who lives in Washington State know where I can get Molly some Frosty Paws?


Yes, in Tacoma, Metropolitan Market. If you aren't near Tacoma, google frosty paws and they have a website that lists all the stores that carry them and the flavors they carry. We found out about Frosty Paws after Di was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma.

Molly is beautiful!! Those pictures are pure treasure.


----------



## magiclover

Beautiful pictures of your day with Molly. They brought tears to my eyes. I bet she was so happy to be there. Wishing you many more special moments like this.


----------



## Merlins mom

What a wonderful day you all had at the river. Thanks for sharing the pictures here. Molly is so beautiful!


----------



## jimla

Wishing you and Molly many more wonderful days together.


----------



## baileyboym22

I think it's all been said above - but Thank you for sharing your Lovely Molly and day at the River. She is glorious and so obviously in her element.

These are wonderful photos of a loved girl! Your girl!


----------



## kwhit

Allan's Girl said:


> Does anyone who lives in Washington State know where I can get Molly some Frosty Paws?


Here you go...just go to store locator and type in your zip code:

Frosty Paws - Home | Facebook

_Edited to add_:

My dogs love this frozen yogurt:

http://www.yoghund.com/home.html


----------



## GabeBabe

Prayers for good days, healing, naps together, and just being.

I understand hermangioscarcoma. I am so sorry. God is DOG spelled backwards. Sometimes the choice is taken away.

We were told to use Yunnan Baiyao by the cardiologist at the ER clinic in Virginia. I found it at a chinese herb store. It helps with the bleeding if that is involved in this situation. 

Good food and I'd go for vanilla haggen dazs and enjoy every bite.

God bless you.
Joan and Gabe


----------



## cory

I love all of the pics!!! What a beautiful day for you all!


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Princess Di and Kwit posted on page 15 (previous page) where you can get Frosty Paws 
and Paula Bedard on here has her recipe

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...g-recipes/100332-made-my-own-frosty-paws.html

and I found this recipe when I googled it.
Homemade Frosty Paws! - CookingLight.com Community


----------



## DaisyGolden

Molly looks so happy at the river. I hope and pray that you have many more wonderful days with her.


----------



## booklady

I'm in Oregon, but just across the river....my Safeway carries Frosty Paws. In a freezer section in the dog food aisle.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Molly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I enjoy seeing all your photos of your beautiful Molly and I especially like to see her enjoying her life and doing such cute things like taking her monkey swimming. I hope you are able to share many more happy days like this.


----------



## caseypooh

Thank you so much for those pictures of your sweet Molly, you captured her sweetness in these pictures. She's beautiful! Sending prayers and good thoughts for you today.


----------



## my4goldens

Your Molly reminds me so much of Tess, who I lost to hemangio in April. I am so sorry you are going thru this. It is a terrifying place to be. After I lost her at first it was hard to look at her pictures without tears, now I am beginning to be able to smile when I see them. God bless you and your girl on this journey.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Hope you and Molly have a good day and that you find some Frosty Paws or Haagan Daas.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*When I met Molly*

On August 27th, Molly will turn 9 years old.I was thinking this morning about the day Molly and I first met. It was a dark and rainy night in October. I had driven out to look at some puppies I found in the paper. At the time, I was not familiar with the term back-yard-breeder. All I knew was I wanted a puppy. 

when I arrived, I was escorted to a shed in the back yard. The man shown a flashlight inside. The inside of the shed was clean, dry and warm. There were wood shaving on the floor and darling, little puppies. Turns out the reason the shed was so clean was it had just been built. Up to that point the puppies had been living under a pile of creosote soaked railroad ties. 

We took the puppies up to the deck so I could get a better look at them. It was still sark and hard to see. Molly immediately caught my eye. I reached down, picked her up, and pulled her to my face to cuddle her.She was the sweetest thing ever! I was in love. While I was holding her so close, I noticed she sounded like she had a stuffy nose. I worried about this, but she already had my heart. 

I told the man I would take her on the condition that I could have her checked out by my veterinarian and if she was sick... I would be allowed to bring her back. He agreed and we wrote it into the contract. I took Molly out to the car and put her in a laundry basket in the front passenger seat. I covered the basket with a towel. Silly me, I thought that she would just ride quietly in there. I managed to get about 30 yards down the road before Molly had jumped out and was scurrying about. I pulled over, quickly grabbed her up, and put her in my lap. She curled upright away and slept there for the rest of the ride home.

When I arrived, I brought her straight into the house. One of the first things we noticed was she was absolutely covered in fleas. I brought her into the kitchen and gave her a flea bath. That is when I noticed the creosote all over her. We got her out of the sink and dried her thoroughly. We were being so careful to make sure she was totally dry because of the runny, stuffy nose. 

After her bath she just curled up in my lap and went to sleep. She slept in my room with me that night. She was so calm, so quiet. I remember thinking what a sweet little puppy she was, that she was going to be such a mellow little girl. 

In the morning, I called my vet and was able to get her right in. After going through the usual weighing, they took her temperature. She had a fever. The doctor next listened to her lungs. She had pneumonia. 

This poor little thing... fleas, worms, covered in creosote, and pneumonia too!! I talked to the vet about the illness effecting her long term. She said it was possible that she would suffer with lung issues throughout her life or she might come through it just fine. There was no way to tell. I asked her if I should keep the puppy. She said she couldn't answer that question for me, but if I had the option to return her, I may want to consider it carefully.

Well... There was no way, I mean, NO WAY I was giving her back. I was too attached. She had all of my heart within the first 2 minutes of our time together and it only got worse from there. By the time I got her into the vet, we were bonded beyond belief. She needed me and I definitely needed her. She was mine!


More later... it is so nice to remember, but at the same time, it is breaking my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

She is so blessed to have found you. What a wonderful story.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for sharing all the adventures of Molly and your memories. I know it is hard but I think it does help in sharing them. It makes you remember little things that you might have forgotten. Love all the pictures, they make me smile and cry. She is just so beautiful and happy.


----------



## PrincessDi

You and Molly were destined to be together. You gave her a wonderful forever home full of love. Will look forward to hearing more about Molly when you're able. I think by sharing her with us, it makes her and your love immortal. So sorry you're going through this heartbreak.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

What a beautiful story about your FIRST FINDING MOLLY and what a loving and beautiful life you have given her and she you.

Did you find some Doggie Ice Cream for Molly?

I just love the picture of Molly sitting by the gate!!!


----------



## BayBeams

Share anything and everything you want to share about your dear Molly and your journey through life. I found it so helpful so share my Beau with so many willing listeners. The moments of remembering and celebrating his life helped to the ease process of saying good-bye. Somehow sharing Beau with so many people was soothing to my soul. 
I want to know your Molly and her specialness in your life. Please share more. My heart is with you as you walk gently down this path.


----------



## GabeBabe

Great story. Give her back? Really! She was meant to be with you.

Look forward to hearing more of 'The adventures of Molly'! Give her hugs and kisses. Have a nice evening.


----------



## iansgran

Thank you for sharing the first day. It made be happy to think there are good folks like you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I do believe we get the dogs we are meant to have. Molly was truly meant to be yours. I'm sure she'd agree. :smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Terra
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find some Doggie Ice Cream for Molly?


No but I did find a recipe for it. Thinking of making some for her.


----------



## tuckerbailey

Just read the sad news that your Molly was diagnosed with what seems to be the golden retriever curse of hemangiosarcoma. I lost my beloved Tucker to this in January. I hope you are able to spend many more days with her. She is beautiful and those are great pics of her. Again I am sorry that you are going through this


----------



## Blondie

I must've missed these gorgeous photos somehow. What a spendid day! I love the second photo of Molly on the trail. It's as if she is being embraced by the tall grasses and purple flowers. I also love the one of her face up close. That is so telling of her happy day, as if she is saying "thank you."


----------



## OriJames

I'm so sorry that I didn't see this sooner, Terra. I will certainly keep you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers. 

She is a very beautiful girl. I can see why you love her so much. Keep on loving her, it is the most powerful weapon we have sometimes.


----------



## Karen2

Terra, give that Molly of yours hugs and kisses from my two and me.
Treats and special foods are order of the day!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Today I was thinking about our Bailey. She is so incredibly bonded to Molly. Bailey looks to Molly for all her cues. If I leave and take Molly with me, my mom says bailey just curls up in the fetal position and stays there like that till we come home. How am I ever gonna help Bailey through this when I'll be so broken myself? How do I explain to her that her best friend is gone? Is there some way to let her know?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Together you and Bailey will help each other. But until that time comes, try not to project and just live in the moment with your two. Take your cues from them if you can. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

You will just shower Bailey with love. When we had to put our Snobear to sleep I took our Smooch for a walk-just she and Mom every morning and laid with her and hugged her. Snobear and Smooch were extremely bonded.

We also got Tonka, another Samoyed, about a month after our Snobear went to the Bridge, for Smooch and for us. We would have gotten a dog sooner, but we didn't want a puppy.


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Molly today!!!!


----------



## ggdenny

I'm sitting here watching my golden boys Connor and Duke sleep - but really waiting for me to make the "it's lunchtime" cue. In looking at them I couldn't help but think of you and Molly, and wish that you didn't have to go through this. These wonderful doggie's are so innocent, loving and happy that it breaks my heart and makes me very angry that they are made to suffer the same horrible diseases as humans. They just don't deserve it. How does any of this make sense and work as part of some cosmic, spiritual grand plan?

Sorry, I really just wanted to say you are in my thoughts today.


----------



## kwhit

Allan's Girl said:


> How am I ever gonna help Bailey through this when I'll be so broken myself? How do I explain to her that her best friend is gone? Is there some way to let her know?


Chance was very dependent on Savanah...he's always been shy and Savanah was _so_ confident. When Chance was with her, he took on some of that confidence and was able to be in situations he would not have done well in alone.

We had no idea we would lose Savanah that day. I had even gone into work during her surgery, (I was a couple minutes away from her vet and was a nervous wreck...I needed a distraction), because they said they would call right when she was done. The reason I'm mentioning this is that my sister's friend had a vet come out to put her dog down when it was time. That vet suggested to have her other dog present when it was being done and to let the dog be with his companion after she passed. This vet always did it this way when there were two dogs that were close to each other. He said that it somehow brought the second dog comfort. 

She did and she said her other dog seemed to understand his companion wasn't coming back. I've known a few of my customers to do the same thing with the same results. Their second dogs did not mourn the death of the dog that had passed. It's as if they had closure. 

Chance did mourn...for weeks he was very depressed. I was in shock and had a difficult time comforting him while I was so devastated. He finally came out of it when we rescued Lucy two months after Savanah passed. I wasn't ready for another dog but Chance was. 

Would I have let Chance be with Savanah if I had had more time...I don't know, but it's something to think about...


----------



## goldensrbest

I think, if bailey, see's for herself, smells her buddy, once she is gone, this will help, the rest is lots of love, attention.


----------



## Allan's Girl

*A day in the life of Molly*

1. Molly in the morning

2. Molly and her monkey

3. Molly getting fresh strawberries from the garden

4. Best friends

5. Molly!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Beautiful pictures of your Molly. Thank you so much for sharing her day with us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love how you are documenting Molly through photos and sharing with us here on the forum. I think I speak for most of us when I tell you that Molly is truly a special lady, enjoying her life and her family.


----------



## baileyboym22

Oh~ She is gorgeous and obviously so well loved and treasured. Brings tears to my eyes-this type of love and devotion. These photos are priceless~


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up with all the new pictures, etc. It brings tears to my eyes. She is such a lovely girl. Keep those pictures and stories coming. Hugs...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Priceless pictures of your beautiful Molly.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I decided to make homemade frosty paws for Molly. Got all the ingredients and bought this cute flower ice cube tray to put them in. OOPS think I under estimated the size of the batch of frosty paws. The first picture is the flower ice cube tray with froty paws inside. The next picture is all the excess batter. Bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wow that's a lot of Frosty Paws !!! Lucky girl !!!


----------



## jweisman54

Loved seeing today's pictures of Molly. It also brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## BeauShel

Those pictures are so sweet. I love the one of her getting the strawberry, she looks so happy taking it. And that one of her snuggling with her buddy is so touching. Just treasure each day making happy memories. That is alot of frosty paws. You could make frosty paw brownies squares.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Wonderful pics of Molly and Bailey and I would say they are two VERY LUCKY DOGS with all of those Frosty Paws!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Excess Frosty Paws. Busy mom. Happy dogs.


----------



## hubbub

Her days look so relaxing...surrounded by loved ones. 
BTW, Yea for a clean monkey!!! The santa goose will be swishing in the machine soon here.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly's first frosty paw ever!! She loved it!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Such priceless photos. The one of Molly and Bailey brought tears to my eyes.

And then the photo of the excess Frosty Paws batter made me laugh out loud. 

Molly is so lucky to have you and Allan.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Terra,
thank you for letting me to take a part on your journey with your brave girl by reading your story, looking at the pictures, praying for Molly. It brings a lot of tears to my eyes but I want this story to never have the end. Praying for you and Molly to have many good days to come.


----------



## SandyK

Catching up and loved seeing all the pictures of Molly (and Bailey too). Glad she is still doing well and enjoying the new found frosty paws. I think of you and Molly often and hope you have much more time to spend together!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Those pictures brought tears to my eyes as well. What a special Mommy and Daddy to make frosty paws and find such a cute flower mold to make them more special. Sending thoughts and prayers for Molly and your family to have much more time to make more treasured memories.


----------



## JazzSkye

I just want to say that I applaud your love and courage in this difficult time. Just reading these posts has me choked up and my two are sitting here looking up at me, wondering what's wrong. Jazz has been--and is--my Guardian Angel in so many ways and the mere though of his leaving me is unbearable.

Thought you might appreciate this poem. Thinking of you and Molly, and sending you big hugs and doggie kisses from afar.:--heart:

Hello. I've been expecting you for quite some time. 
Here, come sit beside us for awhile . 
and let me tell you about this old friend of mine. 
She might look tattered or maybe old 
But I won't say goodbye until you've been told. 
She had the brightest eyes I had ever seen, 
And wore a beautiful fur coat that would out shine a queen . 
She was never prissy but walked with an air ...... 
And oh so polite, you could take her most anywhere. 
She could run like the wind and could catch anything she chased 
But she protected and sat with me when I had problems to face. 
You could not find a friend nearly so dear. 
Because no matter the trouble she always stayed near... 
She has never asked for much from me; 
Just to love and respect her and I think you'll agree . 
To give her a good meal plus a nice warm bed is not much to ask ; 
When she has given me all her love and to her this was no task. 
Now I understand you have a schedule to keep. 
But I have a small favor before she nods off to sleep. 
Please fold your wings around her and let her feel young while in no pain ; 
Dear Guardian Angel of Pets , 
please keep her safe and happy until I see her again. 

Ginger Patton


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

I AM SO GLAD THAT MOLLY and BAILEY loved the FROSTY PAWS-BEAUTIFUL PICS!!! The Frosty Paws looks so small in the DISH!!! Gave me a chuckle!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

JazzSkye said:


> I just want to say that I applaud your love and courage in this difficult time. Just reading these posts has me choked up and my two are sitting here looking up at me, wondering what's wrong. Jazz has been--and is--my Guardian Angel in so many ways and the mere though of his leaving me is unbearable.
> 
> Thought you might appreciate this poem. Thinking of you and Molly, and sending you big hugs and doggie kisses from afar.:--heart:
> 
> Hello. I've been expecting you for quite some time.
> Here, come sit beside us for awhile .
> and let me tell you about this old friend of mine.
> She might look tattered or maybe old
> But I won't say goodbye until you've been told.
> She had the brightest eyes I had ever seen,
> And wore a beautiful fur coat that would out shine a queen .
> She was never prissy but walked with an air ......
> And oh so polite, you could take her most anywhere.
> She could run like the wind and could catch anything she chased
> But she protected and sat with me when I had problems to face.
> You could not find a friend nearly so dear.
> Because no matter the trouble she always stayed near...
> She has never asked for much from me;
> Just to love and respect her and I think you'll agree .
> To give her a good meal plus a nice warm bed is not much to ask ;
> When she has given me all her love and to her this was no task.
> Now I understand you have a schedule to keep.
> But I have a small favor before she nods off to sleep.
> Please fold your wings around her and let her feel young while in no pain ;
> Dear Guardian Angel of Pets ,
> please keep her safe and happy until I see her again.
> 
> Ginger Patton


Thank you. The poem was very sweet.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I just went to light a candle for Laurie and Reno. While I was there I stoped to look at all the candles for Molly and me. Thank you for your prayers. I am sure they are helping. You are all so caring and compassionate. Where would I be without you all? I think it is all your support that helps keep me strong for Molly. I cannot really express the gratitude I feel for all of you. Thank you so much. 
Molly is doing just fine today! A little later on, she'll be getting more frosty paws


----------



## Laurie

Allan's Girl said:


> I just went to light a candle for Laurie and Reno. While I was there I stoped to look at all the candles for Molly and me. Thank you for your prayers. I am sure they are helping. You are all so caring and compassionate. Where would I be without you all? I think it is all your support that helps keep me strong for Molly. I cannot really express the gratitude I feel for all of you. Thank you so much.
> Molly is doing just fine today! A little later on, she'll be getting more frosty paws


Thank you Terra for thinking of us......it is so nice to have other people understand what we're going through and who love their dogs as much as we do!!!

Praying that Molly has many more days ahead of her so she can enjoy those fancy little frosty paws her mommy makes for her!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly and Reno*

Terra and Laurie: You both know that I'm praying for Molly, Reno and both of you.
We all love and support one another, because so many of us share the common bond of this type of suffering with our dogs cancer.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of Reno and Molly and lighting candles again, hoping you have many more days of smiles and love with them..in my thoughts


----------



## Nath

Sending prayers to you. I lost two this year to the same cancer. Just keep loving.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Quote:
Originally Posted by Claire's Friend 
This last batch of GRF Goldens with Hemangio has really gotten to me.

originally posted by Deb_Baynes
I stay away from those threads, I believe that what we focus on we bring about. With Bayne being only 7 months of age I do not want to bring that energy into our space. I'm aware of illnesses but do not need to be focused and reminded of. If this upsets those who are experiencing this thinking you do not have my sympathy and support, please don't be upset. I am sending you wellness thoughts rather than being in the illness. 

These posts are from a thread started by Claier's Friend. 
I totally understand Poor Clair's friend wanting to stay away from here right now. I know her heart is still hurting so much. I also, know there are other's having much saddness with these threads on out cancer stories. 

What I don't understand is the post from Deb_Baynes! It just felt very cold and callous. Not thinking about cancer is not going to save you from it!!!!! I am very hurt and angry!!!

Therefore I have decided tostop posting here. I don't want people to be sad and broken hearted. I just needed some support. So thank you all for everything you have done for us.You've been great and I have really apprecieated you being there for us. But Deb_Baynes post somehow ruined it for me and I am just so hurt. Maybe I'll come back to the forum sometime down the road,but for the time being I guess I'll find some other way of coping.


----------



## Laurie

Allan's Girl said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Claire's Friend
> This last batch of GRF Goldens with Hemangio has really gotten to me.
> 
> originally posted by Deb_Baynes
> I stay away from those threads, I believe that what we focus on we bring about. With Bayne being only 7 months of age I do not want to bring that energy into our space. I'm aware of illnesses but do not need to be focused and reminded of. If this upsets those who are experiencing this thinking you do not have my sympathy and support, please don't be upset. I am sending you wellness thoughts rather than being in the illness.
> 
> These posts are from a thread started by Claier's Friend.
> I totally understand Poor Clair's friend wanting to stay away from here right now. I know her heart is still hurting so much. I also, know there are other's having much saddness with these threads on out cancer stories.
> 
> What I don't understand is the post from Deb_Baynes! It just felt very cold and callous. Not thinking about cancer is not going to save you from it!!!!! I am very hurt and angry!!!
> 
> Therefore I have decided tostop posting here. I don't want people to be sad and broken hearted. I just needed some support. So thank you all for everything you have done for us.You've been great and I have really apprecieated you being there for us. But Deb_Baynes post somehow ruined it for me and I am just so hurt. Maybe I'll come back to the forum sometime down the road,but for the time being I guess I'll find some other way of coping.


 
Terra:

I can fully understand how you feel. I too was a little put out at that same comment. I come to this forum daily, maybe not post, but definitely to read about all of the other Goldens. My focus was not on cancer, it was the love we all share for our babies and for those that needed it, the support. I don't feel that my time reading and supporting other members whose dogs were diagnosed with cancer, caused Reno to also be diagnosed with it.

You and Molly have my support and you can PM me anytime if you need to just rant or talk about it.


----------



## janine

I'll miss you. You and your sweet girl will stay in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden

This is a golden retriever forum and dogs do get sick and die. Talking about that here is something a lot of us have needed to do and i would hate for you to feel like you can't do that. If someone doesn't want to hear about it then they don't have to read it and that's fine too. I know what you are going through with Molly is beyond hard. I went through it with Daisy a year ago and I'm still hurting. Of course I get sad hearing that Molly is sick but that won't stop me from supporting you or anyone else with a sick dog. If we only ever talked to friends when their lives were happy I imagine we wouldn't have friends for long. It is hard to hear about dogs with cancer after losing Daisy but if anything I say can help someone through that like people helped me then I will put my pain aside to try my best to help. Ignoring bad things doesn't keep them from happining. If you don't want to continue to post here that's your choice but I wish you would reconsider. I'll be praying for you and Molly no matter what.


----------



## coppers-mom

I can't find the post by Deb now, but half the time I couldn't find my head if it wasn't hooked on tight.:doh:

I lost my Copper dog and other animals and people in the last year. It's been tough. I had a HUGE amount of support on here and it does and did help.
Yes I read your posts and cry for me and for you too. That's just how it is.

I also smile and love the pictures of Molly. She's been a favorite of mine since I first saw her eyelashes and fluffy slippers long ago.

Grief is tempered by our love of our dogs and the support of our friends on here.

Don't take you and Molly away from us please because of a hurtful comment. The rest of us love and support you and surely know how hard this journey can be.:smooch:


----------



## Hali's Mom

I apologize for someone's comment that was to you so hurtful that it would want you to leave for now. Please do not let one person's comment cause so much distress. We all have walked in shoes like yours with one pet or another, I know I lost Hali in Feb. to Lymphoma and she was just 9 like your Molly. It is a very difficult time for you all right now and will only unfortunately get worse before it gets better. For that I am very sorry. Please reconsider leaving, if you choose to hang around and lurk, that's just fine too. I think you will find comfort here for the most part and I think reflecting on your life with Molly to us will help you cope as well. I know I enjoyed hearing how she came into your life. She is a very beautiful girl and lucky to have found such a loving family.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Please, I want no one to miss understand my last post. Deb_baynes post in Claire's friends thread was just posting what was in her heart. My reaction to it surprized even me. She has every right to post her thoughts and feelings, just as the rest of us do. I just felt very hurt by it. That was my reaction to it. Others may totally agree with her and that is perfectly okay.
I guess she just made me realize that my posts may be hurting others the way hers hurt me and I don't want to cause anyone any more pain than they may already be enduring.

I'm okay.


----------



## kwhit

Please don't go...I love hearing about how happy Molly is and seeing her pictures. I lost my Savanah to hemangio and I don't feel the way that the others do _at all_. I need to see how happy Molly is...for some reason it brings me comfort. I knew that Savanah wasn't in any pain and seeing Molly and how she's acting proves that I was right.

Everyone handles things differently and when I lost Savanah, I came on here and didn't shy away from the threads on cancer because it made me feel like _I wasn't alone_ and I took comfort in that. That's what this community is all about, different people, different personalities and vastly different coping mechanisms.

I can't stand to think I won't see Molly's pictures anymore and hear about how she's doing. Please, please reconsider...


----------



## jweisman54

Terra,
Please reconsider.


----------



## Huggenkiss

First off I want to tell you how sorry I am for the awful diagnosis that you've gotten. Enjoy every second that you have with your girl. The pictures you've been posting of her are amazing and she looks like she is having a great time! Sending thoughts, hugs, and prayers to you, your pup, and your family during this difficult time. 

I'm also very sorry that there were some comments that were hurtful to you. I unexpectedly lost my dog last year and there were some people who did not want to or couldn't read my story because it was too hard to do. I did not take it as them being unsupportive or unsensitive or that I shouldn't be posting; there are just some people that these things tug on the heart strings a little too much for one reason or another. I had to stay away from the sad posts for a while and now I appreciate every nice word that was written, every thought, every prayer, and everyone reading my posts and I try to do the same for others who are hurting. I really hope that you continue to post here and use us as a support system during this difficult time. We do understand and obviously (22 pages!) there is a lot of us thinking about you!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Well I have been thinking about things and I think I have come up with a way to work this that will work for everyone. For those of you who would like to continue hearing about Molly and seeing some pictures, private message me your request and I will send you my email address or you can add your email address to the request. This way, anybody who doesn't want or care to read about whats going on in our lives doesn't have to. At any rate, I won't be posting anything more about Molly on the forum. Thanks everyone. I hope this works for everyone concerned!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just want to let you know when I read that post it offended me as well because it implied that those of us with dogs suffering with cancer caused it somehow by entertaining some less than positive thoughts in our lives--SO UNTRUE!! Everyone is entitled to their opinions and the best thing to do is just ignore that comment-- or better yet, put her on your Ignore list on the forum. That way you never need to read something like that again. If you go back into that thread I believe you will find many supportive messages and posts disagreeing with the sentiment this poster expressed. Please don't take your posts private because most of us on the forum want to be here for you and support you down this road. Each of us bring different gifts to the table to share with you if you will let us.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll PM you my e-mail address so I can see more Molly pictures.

You stated "_I don't want to cause anyone any more pain than they may already be enduring_."
and I surely understand that, but the pain is tempered by seeing Molly's smiling face. We all have grief for one loss or another, but the joy in her expression more than makes up any pain we may feel. It's just like remembering Copper - I am sad I lost him, but oh so glad we spent 6+ years together.
:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Terra no, this is not what I intended at all!! I have felt like such a bad friend because I have not posted very much on your thread. It is because I love you and Molly so much and yes this does hurt me. Just like it hurt you when I lost my girls. Keep posting, no one has to read it if they don't want to. Life is sad, our dogs are going to die of something. But at least we can be here for each other, in good times and in bad. Jordan has a lot of Hemangio in her lines, I knew it before I got her. But I have not let that scare me away from giving her my heart completely and making sure she has the best life she can for as long as she is here. I don't think any of us would say we would have rather not had our dogs at all then to lose them the way we did. Please keep posting about Molly, please !


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Terra, please. 
Close about 5 thousands viewers were on your post. If you stay here we do not only follow your journey, we share our stories and our feelings with you. Please stay here, there are lots of us who want to be with you in this difficult time. 
I was crashed with my pain after I lost my boy, after 38 days I joined to this forum, I wrote about my love for my Buddy and my pain, and Oaklys Dad wrote back just minutes after my posting, I cried so hard and felt these people understood. And we do. You have to experience something to be able to understand. Do not be upset, even the person who said that just does not understand yet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Allan's Girl said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Claire's Friend
> This last batch of GRF Goldens with Hemangio has really gotten to me.
> 
> originally posted by Deb_Baynes
> I stay away from those threads, I believe that what we focus on we bring about. With Bayne being only 7 months of age I do not want to bring that energy into our space. I'm aware of illnesses but do not need to be focused and reminded of. If this upsets those who are experiencing this thinking you do not have my sympathy and support, please don't be upset. I am sending you wellness thoughts rather than being in the illness.
> 
> These posts are from a thread started by Claier's Friend.
> I totally understand Poor Clair's friend wanting to stay away from here right now. I know her heart is still hurting so much. I also, know there are other's having much saddness with these threads on out cancer stories.
> 
> What I don't understand is the post from Deb_Baynes! It just felt very cold and callous. Not thinking about cancer is not going to save you from it!!!!! I am very hurt and angry!!!
> 
> Therefore I have decided tostop posting here. I don't want people to be sad and broken hearted. I just needed some support. So thank you all for everything you have done for us.You've been great and I have really apprecieated you being there for us. But Deb_Baynes post somehow ruined it for me and I am just so hurt. Maybe I'll come back to the forum sometime down the road,but for the time being I guess I'll find some other way of coping.


 
PLEASE do not let the comment of one affect what other support and compassion you are finding from so many others. I think many of us had similar reactions ( see my post following hers). Those of us who have dealt with heartache and grief..... in other words, who have lived long enough to experience it ( because it is a given ) have found that the giving to others, especially those in need is not only healing for those affected, but for those who comfort. The vast majority here want to reach out and walk this walk with you. Please reconsider.


----------



## GabeBabe

*Sharing hardship*

Just like the old saying - "Many hands make light work" it is helpful to be able to express yourself with friends when dealing with grief and difficult situations. Loving a Golden Retriever is a special gift we are able to share with each other. From the first licks of a puppy breath 8 week old baby puppy to the sugar face of a sick senior - each and every moment we can share in this technological age of cyber friends. I feel that Golden Retriever people are special and the love they share for their dogs is exceptional. There's just something about a Golden's big brown eyes, wiggly eyebrows and sensitive nature that makes them a special dog. Going through an illness is very hard to understand if you've not been there and while you are in that valley it's so staggering to even deal with your own emotions and roller coaster ride of daily ups and downs. It has nothing to do with positive self talk or negativity but instead the compassion and mercy to share kindness and help carry each others burdens. It helps when someone understands - really understands what we are dealing with - that we are not loosing our minds or going nuts; that we are just overwhelmed right now and need some help along the way.

I check daily now to hear about Molly and her frosty paws and trips to the river. We enjoy sharing her too. 

Golden Hugs :--heart:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I also wanted to add that many come here looking for something.... anything, after getting a diagnosis. The threads we have can well be helpful for them.... not only the knowledge we share, but the caring, knowing someone has been down this path before. They can be helpful two fold... for those posting and for those newbies who find them later when they are hurting and in need of help and compassion.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Claire's Friend said:


> Terra no, this is not what I intended at all!! I have felt like such a bad friend because I have not posted very much on your thread. It is because I love you and Molly so much and yes this does hurt me. Just like it hurt you when I lost my girls. Keep posting, no one has to read it if they don't want to. Life is sad, our dogs are going to die of something. But at least we can be here for each other, in good times and in bad. Jordan has a lot of Hemangio in her lines, I knew it before I got her. But I have not let that scare me away from giving her my heart completely and making sure she has the best life she can for as long as she is here. I don't think any of us would say we would have rather not had our dogs at all then to lose them the way we did. Please keep posting about Molly, please !


 
I so agree,please keep posting. I came to this forum after Bobby was PTS (hemangio) and many GRF friends helped me. I had a GR that was happy and full of life and within hours he could not move. We took him to the ER and after many test we got the big C...................DX
We are all guilty of sometimes saying something we would like to take back but once it is out all we can do is say we are sorry.

Please keep us up on Molly, we need you and you need us.
Hugs, June


----------



## desilu

Ok, here's my opinion. And since no one asked for it, take it for what it is worth. 

People who find these type of threads difficult to read should not read them.

People who find comfort in posting these type of threads should post them.

We are adults here and no one makes you read anything. If Terra gets support that helps her in her time of need, she should be able to post any darn thing she wants.

If others are upset by these threads, why simply ignore them.

Terra, I hope you continue to post. While I am sad to read about your Molly, it also keeps my sweet Winnie who is now at the Bridge close to my thoughts. Please don't let others dictate the way you get support.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Terra - I'm still hoping you will come back. You are part of this community and most of us anyway really want to hear everything from your happiness to your heartache over Molly.

I PM'd you earlier before your last note - I'll send you my email, too, in case you decide not to return. But I'm hoping you will.


----------



## caseypooh

Please don't go, I can't tell you enough how much someone's postings here helped me manage through my terrible grief and emptiness when I lost my Casey. If I hadn't of found this forum at that time, I'm not sure if I would be as good as i am today. You have no idea how what you are posting about Molly is helping so many of us here. Those of you going through the same thing at the same time need all the love and support you can get.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Please continue to post about Molly. If someone doesn't want to read your posts then they don't have to, but don't punish all of us who want to read about you and Molly by leaving the forum. We all care very much about you and Molly.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Terra, don't leave us. Your emotions are raw and it is hard to think clearly now because you are struggling with so much as you try to help Molly. That is also true in a different way for people who have lost a dog recently.

My Charlie claimed his wings on July 2 and every thread about losing a beloved dog or fighting for one's life is so hard for me to read because the grief is so new. But reading those threads is also therapeutic for me... they help me process my grief instead of letting it fester... and in a few cases I have something to share that helps to give meaning to what we went through with Charlie in a year-long battle with his seizures. 

Parts of the GRF focus on the joys of having Goldens and that's absolutely wonderful! I love reading those threads! And some focus on challenges or illnesses or even imminent loss. Those are not fun to read but they are no less important. There are times when I can't bear to read about another dog's suffering and another owner's grief, but that is about where I am and doesn't mean they shouldn't post.

This is a community... a great big international family... and sometimes we hurt one another by accident. I don't think anyone intended to hurt you or drive you away.

The choice is yours now, but I hope you have found enough support and love here that you will come back and let us help you over the rest of your journey with Molly.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel

Terra Please dont let one person drive you away. They probably dont even read this thread. This is your thread and if you want to post that is your right. We love seeing all the pictures and helping to support you in your time of need. To me this is one big family. Some people handle illness better then others and dont express themselves well during it. I know I might have been a debbie downer when Beau was going thru his seizures and getting weaker all the time but everyone here was a great source of support for me. Please dont leave us.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Claire's Friend said:


> Terra no, this is not what I intended at all!! I have felt like such a bad friend because I have not posted very much on your thread. It is because I love you and Molly so much and yes this does hurt me. Just like it hurt you when I lost my girls. Keep posting, no one has to read it if they don't want to. Life is sad, our dogs are going to die of something. But at least we can be here for each other, in good times and in bad. Jordan has a lot of Hemangio in her lines, I knew it before I got her. But I have not let that scare me away from giving her my heart completely and making sure she has the best life she can for as long as she is here. I don't think any of us would say we would have rather not had our dogs at all then to lose them the way we did. Please keep posting about Molly, please !


Aw, Susan Marie,
this is so not your fault. I totally understand why you cannot post here often. You check on us when you can and I love you for that!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Please forgive me*

Okay everybody,
This is where I have to say I am sorry, again. Sorry for causing any kind of tumoil on the forum, sorry for not being in better control of myself, and just plain ole sorry for being a nut case. 

As some of you suggested, I am very raw emotionally now. I don't know what I am doing or saying. I am dealing with my own illness right now along with Molly's. As a result, I do not have very good control over my emotions.

I am going to try harder. In the future when I feel that a post is hurtful, I am going to try to refrain from posting anything until I have had some time to really think about it. Every one here has the right to their own opinions and I don't want to stop anyone from posting what they are feeling. I don't want to cause any tiffs or bad feelings either. 

I was not at my best today. Please forgive me. 

The amount of people here who posted for me and Molly, who encouraged us to stay is really overwhelming. I love you all!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

No need to apologize. Anyone in your situation certainly needs to express their thoughts and feelings and that roller coaster of emotions you're riding is normal.... not fun but normal. Hugs to you. Glad you're going to stay.


----------



## BayBeams

Please keep posting about dear Molly. Your posts remind me of my special days with Beau...yes even though I knew I was losing him, each and every moment was so amazing as we walked that final journey together.

I want to know more about the little joys you and Molly are sharing. It is so important for you to have a safe place to let your thoughts land.

I don't always post but I am following your special thread....
Thanks for sharing and bringing Molly to life for those of us who have never met her.

Peace to your heart and strength to your soul...


----------



## KaMu

Thinking of you and dear Molly tonight.............


----------



## SandyK

So glad you are going to stay!!! I am on here more than my e-mail and my first thought was "Crap...now I have to look at my e-mail to see updates on Molly" Will now look forward to more pictures of your beautiful Molly!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> I also smile and love the pictures of Molly. She's been a favorite of mine since I first saw her eyelashes and fluffy slippers long ago.
> 
> .:smooch:


I love my molly stalker!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Molly and Daddy*

Molly getting a little daddy time tonight. Can you tell she was getting into her scratches and rubbing? The last picture is of Molly beggin Daddy for more, lol.


----------



## PrincessDi

Allan's Girl said:


> Okay everybody,
> This is where I have to say I am sorry, again. Sorry for causing any kind of tumoil on the forum, sorry for not being in better control of myself, and just plain ole sorry for being a nut case.
> 
> As some of you suggested, I am very raw emotionally now. I don't know what I am doing or saying. I am dealing with my own illness right now along with Molly's. As a result, I do not have very good control over my emotions.
> 
> I am going to try harder. In the future when I feel that a post is hurtful, I am going to try to refrain from posting anything until I have had some time to really think about it. Every one here has the right to their own opinions and I don't want to stop anyone from posting what they are feeling. I don't want to cause any tiffs or bad feelings either.
> 
> I was not at my best today. Please forgive me.
> 
> The amount of people here who posted for me and Molly, who encouraged us to stay is really overwhelming. I love you all!!!


Terra, I was not my best many days when we were going thru this with my girl. Please just be the way your are, when you post here. This is a terribly dark time for you,Molly and your whole family. We are here for you to vent and we understand the heartbreak that you're feeling. Iremember a short time after we lost Di, there was a thread about cancer and breeding lines that had cancer. I was SO angry and made quite a few angry responses.


----------



## caligal

Terra, I was coming to ask a question about hot spots when I saw your thread at the top of the page. It took me 2 hours to get through all the posts and I was crying and smiling and laughing at your beautiful family photos. Molly is so gorgeous and when I got to the posts where you were considering not staying, I yelled out, "Oh NO!"

I knew you needed to stay and receive the support of all these golden lovers. I was sad at the thought of not seeing more pictures of Molly and reading your stories. Then I got to your post where you decided to stay and I was so relieved!

Your thread will help so many others and others will help you through this unimaginable journey. I just gave my Davis a big old smooch and realized these small, quiet moments are what life is about. Cherish every moment with Molly and keep those stories and photos coming. I am sending you virtual hugs and the strength to face each day as a new day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you will continue to share Molly's journey with us. This song expresses what I am feeling and what I personally received from this forum during Barkley's battle:






Sorry about the double posting--using Firefox and not sure why it's doing this!


----------



## goldensrbest

Please don't feel that you should not post, life is about many things, pain is a part of that, those that don't want to read, don't have to.


----------



## Ljilly28

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Terra, please.
> Close about 5 thousands viewers were on your post. If you stay here we do not only follow your journey, we share our stories and our feelings with you. Please stay here, there are lots of us who want to be with you in this difficult time.
> I was crashed with my pain after I lost my boy, after 38 days I joined to this forum, I wrote about my love for my Buddy and my pain, and Oaklys Dad wrote back just minutes after my posting, I cried so hard and felt these people understood. And we do. You have to experience something to be able to understand. Do not be upset, even the person who said that just does not understand yet.



I do think it is important for us all to share our tears bc the reality is most of us will lose our goldens to cancer- many or us have already and many of us will. Denial doesnt help, but I truly believe sharing stories helps. It used to be called "the talking cure".


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra: Praying for Molly and you. Hope you will have a wonderful day together!


----------



## goldensrbest

Love the pictures, of molly,and your husband, it is like she is saying, with her paw on him, more dad!


----------



## coppers-mom

See - those pictures made the Molly Stalker smile.

I sure wish I could give her a cuddle and big fat smooch.:smooch: You'll have to do it for me.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*glad you are staying*


----------



## mybuddy

I just saw your pictures of your precious Molly. Holy cow X2!!!!!!

She is beeeee yooooooo teeeeee fulllll

AND...how loved she is! That pic of her daddy giving her rubs and then her begging for more touched me. I feel so sad inside but also so happy that you are able to find love and support here.

Sending sooooooooooo soooooooo many warm hugs and extra sloppy licks from Buddy.

XO


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Terra, everyone makes a choice when they click on a thread. If they dont want to read about something like this then don't read it. I'm very happy you are staying. I don't write every day but I do read and look for your pictures. You, your husband and dear Molly are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## shank95

Best wishes, thinking of you. Hopefully you will get some good news and the mass can be removed...


----------



## Duke's Momma

Terra - I'm so very sorry you're on this journey with your Molly. She's beautiful. Almost 2 years ago (how is that possible?) my bridge boy Duke and I and his daddy embarked on the same type of journey. It's a journey none of us ever want to go on, but sometimes it just happens. Bless your heart and Molly's.

When we were walking down this path I actually used Duke's lymphoma thread as a sanity break and kind of a blog. People here were so wonderful - this is my cyber family and I never could have made it without losing my mind if it wasn't for the freedom I had here. I posted several times a day even and someone was always there to encourage me, cry with me, laugh with me and love my boy as I did. I was scared all the time and only held it together for him through here.

I'm glad you're staying and there's absolutely nothing to forgive you for. Your emotions are a roller coaster right now and also dealing with health issues yourself is doubly hard. I never understood how time doesn't stand still when we need it to. When Duke got sick, when we helped him cross the bridge, when I lost my mom - why can't the world stop spinning for everyone like it does for us?

I'm praying for you guys. Give your beautiful Molly lots of ear rubs and nose kisses for me and Coley.


----------



## Sweet Girl

SO happy you are staying. And there is no need to apologize for anything! Don't give it another thought, okay?

Just keep posting updates and photos like the scratching series! : Those were awesome - she was DEFINITELY enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Neeko13

Terra, I dont know you personally, but have come to know the famous "Molly slippers" as well, she definitely brought a smile to my face on that day, I distinctly remember having a pretty bad day @ work.....Your girl is gorgeous, and I feel for you at this time....it's not fair when they are taken from us so soon....as I've been catching up on the thread, I too was upset to see you were going to stop the thread....I told myself to wait til the end of the thread, before I sent my e mail to you....we are all here for you, through thick and thin, it will not be an easy journey, but a journey you will have to take, none the less...so glad you will let us take this journey with you...there will be tears, laughter, and smiles along the way, but in the end, we will all have experienced such a powerful love and bond between you and your girl....we thank you for allowing us to continue this journey with you...prayers for you, Molly and your family....so sorry that it has to happen this way... Nancie (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Allan's Girl

Blast, Blast, blast, blast!!!! Not a good day. Just found out I have to have blasted surgery. I don't have time for this. I need to spend all my time with Molly. I am ticked!


----------



## PrincessDi

That's definitely not what you need right now!?! I'm so sorry that you're going thru all of this!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Allan's Girl said:


> Blast, Blast, blast, blast!!!! Not a good day. Just found out I have to have blasted surgery. I don't have time for this. I need to spend all my time with Molly. I am ticked!


Oh noooo.. I'm so sorry. Is it needed immediately or can it be postponed for a bit? 

You are in my prayers for your health as well as Molly's health. 

I found during Barkley's cancer journey things started piling up all at once--we had part of our house off limits (master bedroom) due to repairs for water damage, a multi-day power outage in a very cold part of the year with a lot of snow on the ground, Toby developed a major colitis issue and Barkley had hemangiosarcoma--at the same time. I just took a LOT of deep breaths and lived each day one day at a time. 

I clicked on this thread to see beautiful Molly photos and now I'm sending you lots of ((((HUGS))))).


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

I am so sorry. How soon does it have to be done?


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad you returned to your senses and you're back with us. Love the photos of Molly and her dad!




Allan's Girl said:


> Blast, Blast, blast, blast!!!! Not a good day. Just found out I have to have blasted surgery. I don't have time for this. I need to spend all my time with Molly. I am ticked!


This is the _last_ thing you need. And life is like this sometimes. It is as if Nature provides distractions so we can't stay too focused on one thing. Or maybe so we remember what is really important.

Please keep us posted and know that we are here when you need us.

Big hugs!!!
Lucy


----------



## mybuddy

Duke's Momma said:


> Terra - I'm so very sorry you're on this journey with your Molly. She's beautiful. Almost 2 years ago (how is that possible?) my bridge boy Duke and I and his daddy embarked on the same type of journey. It's a journey none of us ever want to go on, but sometimes it just happens. Bless your heart and Molly's.
> 
> When we were walking down this path I actually used Duke's lymphoma thread as a sanity break and kind of a blog. People here were so wonderful - this is my cyber family and I never could have made it without losing my mind if it wasn't for the freedom I had here. I posted several times a day even and someone was always there to encourage me, cry with me, laugh with me and love my boy as I did. I was scared all the time and only held it together for him through here.
> 
> I'm glad you're staying and there's absolutely nothing to forgive you for. Your emotions are a roller coaster right now and also dealing with health issues yourself is doubly hard. I never understood how time doesn't stand still when we need it to. When Duke got sick, when we helped him cross the bridge, when I lost my mom - why can't the world stop spinning for everyone like it does for us?
> 
> I'm praying for you guys. Give your beautiful Molly lots of ear rubs and nose kisses for me and Coley.


Wow, has it been 2 years? Oh Cindy, I remember that time well. I wonder everyday how I will ever get through losing Buddy. How????? I always think of you Cindy. I think, if you did, then I can too. I know how deeply in love you are with Duke and your grief was soooooooooo deep! You got through it, we all will. You really helped me in so many ways.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Terra
> 
> I am so sorry. How soon does it have to be done?


Just as soonas the insurance company authorizes it. But the insurance company is on its on time, so not sure.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Allan's Girl said:


> Just as soonas the insurance company authorizes it. But the insurance company is on its on time, so not sure.


Push them, Terra. Threaten to call your state insurance agencies and/or to hire a lawyer. Don't let insurance adjusters prevent you from getting care that you need. Fight for yourself at least as hard as you fight for Molly. She needs you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry Terra. Life is not fair at all. Praying for your and your sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

As DallasGold pointed out, it seems that when it rains it pours. 

I had only skimmed the forum over the last several days as things here have been...well, pouring (although thankfully not literally this time!). So...I thought I would check in on Molly, Toby, Reno and others for some giggles and maybe tears. Like others I was thinking NOOO as you considered leaving, but was thankful you've changed your mind. 

It's also been a reminder for me to choose my words with love and care as editing isn't possibly after a time. 

I'm so sorry you have added stresses, but I hope that you find comfort and support here in the time ahead of you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry that another thing cropped up for you.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kjanz3

Allan, I'm so sorry to hear this news. My heart goes out to you. Will keep you and Tara in my prayers. Sending a (((hug))).


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

TERRA

Praying for you and Molly.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Blast, indeed.

I hope you're okay and can get the surgery and get well soon! It'll be nice having Molly with you while you recover.


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Wow, has it been 2 years? Oh Cindy, I remember that time well. I wonder everyday how I will ever get through losing Buddy. How????? I always think of you Cindy. I think, if you did, then I can too. I know how deeply in love you are with Duke and your grief was soooooooooo deep! You got through it, we all will. You really helped me in so many ways.


I know,Vic - September 11 will be exactly 2 years when my life changed forever. It doesn't seem possible. I remember it like it was yesterday. The world literally stopped spinning and everything went black and white. Then, almost to the day 5 months later we said goodbye to the bravest puppy I ever knew. It brings me comfort knowing that our journey helped others.

I pray that Molly is doing well, Terra, and that you are being kind to yourself as well.


----------



## coppers-mom

Terra,
I'm thinking of you and Molly and hoping for another good day for you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra and Molly:

Hoping you both have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

extra ear rubs from Colorado today


----------



## grin

Prayers to you. We lost 2 Goldens this year to cancer.


----------



## Laurie

Big hugs and kisses to Molly from Reno!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*A New Toy*

Molly got a new toy!! Bailey's jealous, lol.


----------



## Allan's Girl

grin said:


> Prayers to you. We lost 2 Goldens this year to cancer.


I am so sorry! I can't imagine losing more than one. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hubbub

She's looking good! In the first pic I see she holds things like my girl does.

But....I'll bet she was taunting Bailey with it


----------



## GoldenMum

I have been quietly following your thread. just wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you, and my heart goes out to you. So good to see enjoy all those moments we take for granted. Enjoy each moment, bless you,


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the photos of Molly and her new toy! She looks good! Prayers continue for both of you!


----------



## jimla

Molly and Bailey look like they are having great fun! Our guys love their Kong snake too.


----------



## BeauShel

Great new pictures of Molly. She looks very happy with her new toy and teasing Bailey with it.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Time In A Bottle Lyrics
Artist(Band):Jim Croce






If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Till Eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then,
Again, I would spend them with you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with 







For Molly ~ You are the love of my life!


----------



## PrincessDi

That song is so appropriate! Molly is such a beautiful girl and you can tell what a character she is in her pictures. I'm so very glad that you're taking lots of pictures and creating wonderful memories. I know it is very bittersweet. You and Molly continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Molly is very cute, thank you for sharing the photos. I wish you a lot of happy days to come.


----------



## goldensrbest

She is such a pretty girl, and looks so sweet, glad she is living life, and having fun.


----------



## BeauShel

I love all the pictures and the song. She looks so happy and full of life.


----------



## Laurie

That song is so appropriate and of course, made me cry.

Love the pictures of Molly and Bailey with Molly's new toy!!

Hugs to you and Molly today.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I enjoy seeing Molly's photos--she is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## coppers-mom

Just checking in to get my "Molly fix" and yep - made me smile again.

I sure wish I could hug and kiss her lovely self. You'll have to do it for me. Take a big sniff of her forehead and neck too. MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Merlins mom

Thinking of you and Molly this morning and I hope you have a good day. Love all the pictures, they are so sweet!


----------



## vcm5

Those pictures are adorable - I hope Molly is doing well. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking about you two girls this morning. Hope you have good day.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly Update,
Molly is doing well. She seems to be allergic to the herbs the vet put her on but the benefits most likely outweigh the reaction. She is still very itchy and we are trying to get that under control. 
Thank you everyone for your continued well wishes and prayers.

Terra


----------



## GoldenCamper

I love the photos you are posting. She reminds me so much of my Tucker boy, in a good way  I continue to wish you all many happy days together.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad the news remains good! Like many others, I enjoy the photos of Molly loving her life. Keep up the good work!

Hugs,
Lucy

PS - Keeping candles lit for Molly.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

So glad that Molly had a great day and she does look like Tucker!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Checking in on Molly and you!
We have out of town company until Aug. 20th, so I'm not online much, so wanted to check.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on Molly and you!
> We have out of town company until Aug. 20th, so I'm not online much, so wanted to check.


Thanks Karen,
Molly is doing fine. She is laying right here next to me with her squeeky snake! Have a good time with your company!


----------



## Laurie

Terra.....

Thinking of you and Molly today. Hoping you all have a good day.....


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just had my first scare with Molly. Don't know if it was a micro bleed or what. Maybe the foster dog just frightened Molly while i was out of the room, I don't really know what happened. I just know molly was acting "not right" when I came in. I layed on the floor with her and told her I was not ready for her to go yet. Dad came in and she went over to see him because he had a snack for her. She ate it right up. So I guess she is okay. I am watching her very closely now. I really don't want it to be time,


----------



## caseypooh

Hugs to you Terra and to Molly, I am thinking about you today. I'm glad to hear she is eating that is a good sign. I can only offer prayers and hugs, I know the others will be on soon checking on you. You are not alone.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry you had a scare with Molly.

I'll light my real candle and say a prayer for you all.


----------



## Laurie

So sorry Molly gave a you scare...hopefully she was just startled. Eating is always a good sign!!!

Keeping you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Praying for Molly and you-I know how scary it is.
Could the foster dog have bitten or nipped her?


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly seems fine this morning. Still watching closely though.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly yesterday! I am praying for a lot more days like this!!!


----------



## Laurie

What adorable pictures of Molly!!!! When you see them play and act silly like that, you wonder how on earth it is that they're sick.........it just brings a big smile to your face.

I hope you get many more pictures of Molly like those!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

I love the pics of Molly-she is SO BEAUTIFUL!!
I wish you MANY MORE HAPPY DAYS!!!


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Molly today......hope Molly is enjoying her morning!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Molly's pictures made the Molly Stalker smile and smile.:

Big hugs to you all.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Checking in on Molly-Beautiful Girl!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How are you girls today? I hope you have good time. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest

How is sweet molly doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

checking in on you, Terra, and SWEET MOLLY!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just a quick note to let everyone know Molly is doing pretty good. I have not been feeling so great so I haven't been online much. Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.

Terra


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are in my thoughts and prayers, you and your sweet girl.


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in on you two. I hope you are feeling better today and that Molly has a wonderful day today too.


----------



## Merlins mom

Glad to hear about Molly and I hope you feel better today. Sending prayers for Molly!


----------



## Karen519

*Terra and Molly*

*SO GLAD TO HEAR from you Terra and Molly-Hope you feel better soon!*




Allan's Girl said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know Molly is doing pretty good. I have not been feeling so great so I haven't been online much. Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Terra


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Checking in on Molly and you, Terra.


----------



## caligal

Was wondering if you had your surgery? Hope Molly is still doing well and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Praying that Molly and you are doing good.


----------



## Joe Tore

I am not a praying man, but my thoughts are with you; anybody who loves their Goldie that much deserves my best wishes. From her pictures, Molly is a gorgeous, dignified dog; I am certain she has always been a wonderful companion for you - and you for her - so my heart is breaking for both of you. I hope she still has many years left, to live and to give; but when the time finally comes, please realize that above all else, Molly's wish for you would be not to grieve but to remember her fondly and to carry on, to live and love as you have before. I bid you peace. -Joe Tore (Sophie's Dad, 1995-2007, still missing her every day and loving my other dogs just the same)


----------



## Claire's Friend

I believe her surgery is for the 30th.


----------



## PrincessDi

Continueing to keep you and Molly in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy

thinking of you..hope all is going well..


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Hope that all is well with Molly and you.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Joe Tore said:


> I am not a praying man, but my thoughts are with you; anybody who loves their Goldie that much deserves my best wishes. From her pictures, Molly is a gorgeous, dignified dog; I am certain she has always been a wonderful companion for you - and you for her - so my heart is breaking for both of you. I hope she still has many years left, to live and to give; but when the time finally comes, please realize that above all else, Molly's wish for you would be not to grieve but to remember her fondly and to carry on, to live and love as you have before. I bid you peace. -Joe Tore (Sophie's Dad, 1995-2007, still missing her every day and loving my other dogs just the same)


What an amazing post! Thank you so much for thinking of us. You are right, she is gorgeous and dignified and has a way of always making me smile, no matter how bad things are.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Sorry for not keeping up on my posts. Still feeling pretty lousy. Molly is still doing well!!! My surgery is next week on tuesday. Hopefully I'll be feeling much better when it is all said and done.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

I am so glad that you responded - I was starting to worry.
Will pray hard for your surgery and for Molly.
When will you be out of the hospital?


----------



## SandyK

So glad to hear Molly is doing well...love the pictures of her playing!!! I am sorry you are still feeling lousy. I hope surgery goes well for you so you can feel better. Thoughts and prayers for you and Molly!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Praying for you, Terra, and Molly!!


----------



## PrincessDi

We also are praying hard for a speedy recovery for you Terra and for MUCH more time for Molly that is pain free.


----------



## Allan's Girl

arty2:​HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY!!!!arty2:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy birthday Molly. Hope you have a fun fun day filled with all your favorite things!!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you and your Mom.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy birthday Molly girl, make it the best ever. I wish you a lots of happy days to come.


----------



## hubbub

Allan's Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY!!!!



Happy Birthday to Molly! 
Wishing you a year filled with even more love and as many frosty paws as you can enjoy!
:woot2::banana::wiggle:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Have a VERY, VERY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOLLY!!!


----------



## Laurie

I feel so bad I missed Molly's birthday yesterday.....I was away from my computer all day.

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY PRETTY MOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canine_mommy

Praying for you and Molly...


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry we missed your girl Molly's bday as well!! Happy Birthday sweet girl!! I know that all of her birthdays have been special, but know that this one was even more memorable. Sending continued thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Happy belated birthday, Molly! I hope your day was extra special. You guys remain in my thoughts!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Happy Belated Birthday, Molly!


----------



## T-Joy

Happy birthday wonderful Molly!

Our prayers are flying to you and your mommy!

Love & Light from Paris


----------



## janine

Happy Birthday Beautiful Molly girl!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Belated Birthday Sweet Molly!


----------



## caseypooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLLY! I hope you had a wonderful day. Terra, I hope your surgery goes well and can come home quickly. Any surgery is scary, my thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra and Molly, checking in on both of you and sending love!!


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Molly today!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Terra and molly*

TERRA AND MOLLY

Terra, I believe today is your surgery day. Praying for you and for a speedy recovery and praying that Molly is doing well.


----------



## T-Joy

Molly is in my prayers too!!! 

I am sending all positive energy that I have in this moment for dear Molly.

Love & Light from Paris


----------



## coppers-mom

Terra,
I hope your surgery and recovery go very, very well.
You and Molly will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra and Molly*

Terra and Molly

You are both in my prayers!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Sending lots of love and prayers from myself, Tucker and Reece!!


----------



## Laurie

Terra........hoping your surgery was successful and you're feeling well!!! Hoping Molly is also well!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping that your surgery went well and you recovery as quickly as possible. Hope that Molly is well too!! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healthy vibes and prayers for you and Molly.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Molly. I hope your surgery went well and you are recovering at home snuggling with Molly.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you and Molly


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Sending prayers and good wishes to you and Molly!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thank you everyone! I am home, surgery was okay, recovery sucks. I wanted to be 100 percent the day after surgery. Unrealistic, I know, but I seriously thought I would be off pain meds and feeling great by now, so I am pretty bummed out that things aren't going my way, lol.


----------



## newport

Sending my healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## LucyD

Lucy and I will have you in our prayers. Stay strong for your baby!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you're home and sorry recovery sucks.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad the surgery is behind you and that Molly is doing well. 

Praying for many happy days to come,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of both of you guys and hope you are back 100% very soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

So glad your surgery is over and you are home. I know recovery sucks, but keep saying, "this too shall pass!!"

Praying for you and Molly!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm sorry missed your birthday, beautiful Molly...............HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Terra, I pray you recover quickly and can get off those darn meds.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I'm sorry, best wishes for you and Molly.
Those photos are beautiful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending you positive healing thoughts for your recovery to go smooth so you can enjoy with your baby.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Molly in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly is doing very well. Me... not so much. severe pain from post op complications. I wanna die.


----------



## Noey

so sorry you in pain, hoping it gets better minute by minute, Sending you healing wishes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Healing thoughts and prayers for you. So sorry you've had complications and hope they are over.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to hear you are in pain during your recovery and send prayers for it to resolve. Keeping Molly and you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

TERRA

Glad to hear that Molly is doing so well!!
Hope you feel BETTER VERY SOON!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry Terra you are in pain, sending you positive, healing thoughts and prayers for the pain to go away. Your girl needs you, I hope it will give you strength and help you to recover soon.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you are feeling much better and I hope the lovely Molly is doing well to.


----------



## Claire's Friend

coppers-mom said:


> I hope you are feeling much better and I hope the lovely Molly is doing well to.


What she said !! XXOO:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Hoping you and Molly are doing well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yes, I too want to know how you both are doing. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's Girl*

I sent Terra an email telling her we are all thinking of her and Molly!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Thank you! Molly is still doing very well


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Still sending prayers that she continues to do well. Enjoy the beautiful fall weather.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Glad Molly is doing well, how are you doing?


----------



## Allan's Girl

infections.... antibiotics... infections... antibiotics... repeat


----------



## GoldensGirl

Allan's Girl said:


> infections.... antibiotics... infections... antibiotics... repeat


I'm so sorry you're going through this. I suspect that you need to drink lots of water - at least two quarts each day of plain water - and take probiotics (PB-8 is a good one that doesn't require refrigeration). Antibiotics kill off the good bacteria that help to protect us and keep us healthy.

Holding you and Molly in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Molly. I am sorry you are fighting infections. Glad Molly is doing well. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping both you and Molly in my prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Okay, well here is the good news...
I am feeling much better from surgery. I have a doctors appointment on friday at which time I hope to be released to drive.... finally! Some of my incission sites are still infected, but are better than they were. I feel more like my self. Still some pain but it is managable.

Molly continues to do well with the exception of some pretty bad arthritis pain in her surgery knee. The vet put her on tramadol to help ease that. She had her first dose tonight. I sure hope it helps as she has been very sore. Other than that, she is as sweet and happy as ever. 

Thank you to those of you who have hung in there with me while I tried to recover!!! You're the best!!!


----------



## Laurie

So glad to hear you're feeling better!!!!!

Also glad Miss Molly is still doing well........hugs to Molly from my boys!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Laurie said:


> So glad to hear you're feeling better!!!!!
> 
> Also glad Miss Molly is still doing well........hugs to Molly from my boys!!


Thank you, Laurie! You are so sweet. How is Reno doing?


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm very glad to hear both you and Molly are doing well. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for an easing of pain and infection too!


----------



## Laurie

Thanks Terra!!!

Reno is okay.....he gave me the worst scare today. I posted in his thread.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you are feeling better. Hugs to Molly. I will keep lighting candles and praying for you two.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all regularly. I hope you get good news on Friday - losing the independent feeling with just knowing you can drive somewhere on a whim is a so depressing to me (and I don't drive a whole lot anyway ). Celebrate each improvement no matter how small. 

The tramadol works quickly for my girl's pains, I hope it brings Molly some relief. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you get released on Friday to drive. I also hope the tramadol will help Molly--don't be surprised if she's a little sleepier the first few days. I hope you guys have some good days ahead!


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am so thankful for all the days we have had with Molly since her cancer diagnosis! Every moment I get to spend with her is so precious. It's so tough knowing that any minute of any day could be the last I get to spend with her. 

Today is a good day and I am going to live in the glow of this day, this moment. Thank you Lord for sending me such a precious soul. You knew I needed her. Thank you Molly, for always being there for me!!! My love for you is neverending!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you both. I hope today is only one of many many more "good" days, and that you can live in the moment just as she does. Hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Allan's Girl said:


> I am so thankful for all the days we have had with Molly since her cancer diagnosis! Every moment I get to spend with her is so precious. It's so tough knowing that any minute of any day could be the last I get to spend with her.
> 
> Today is a good day and I am going to live in the glow of this day, this moment. Thank you Lord for sending me such a precious soul. You knew I needed her. Thank you Molly, for always being there for me!!! My love for you is neverending!!!


Glad to hear Molly is having a good day. Dogs teach us a very important lesson which is to make the most of each day we are given and live it to the fullest as if it were our last. Life is a very preciuous gift.

I'm glad to hear you're doing better too.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly and Reno*

Praying for Molly and Reno!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was just thinking of Molly earlier today, and wondering how she is doing. I was very happy to see she's feeling well and having good days! Treasure every one!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Molly is having good days with you!! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for many more!!


----------



## Laurie

Terra....

I'm so happy to hear that Molly is still doing well!!!! I hope you have many more days to spend with her........she is precious!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread. I just wanted to let you guys know it has been 7 months since Molly's diagnosis and she is still with us. They only gave her 6 to 8 weeks at that time! That's my Molly! We are so thankful for every day we get to spend with her. She is being very spoiled by all in the house.


----------



## lucysmum

So glad to hear that Molly is doing well. She is such a sweetheart. 
Love the pics of her. Hugs and kisses to you Molly.


----------



## Doug

So happy to read this update, thankyou!
Congrats Molly! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thrilled to know Molly is doing so well. She's beautiful!


----------



## Jakemyboy

Tera I am so glad to see that Molly is still with us! I saw this post and almost always when I see this kind of post that is really long that took place over several months it means a not so happy ending!! Imagine my surprise when I saw that she was still here!! YAY!! I am so happy for you -- and just goes to show that Molly is a fighter!!! Hugs to you from me and Jake!


----------



## Karen519

*Tara*



Allan's Girl said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread. I just wanted to let you guys know it has been 7 months since Molly's diagnosis and she is still with us. They only gave her 6 to 8 weeks at that time! That's my Molly! We are so thankful for every day we get to spend with her. She is being verey spoiled by all in the house.



TARA:

Thank you so much for the update on Molly!! She is a beautiful girl-love her pictures!!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update! SO happy to see Molly is doing well! I think about her regularly - the pictures are wonderful


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so happy to read your update! I have definitely been thinking about Molly. She looks wonderful! What a happy story. Big kiss to Molly. :smooch:


----------



## LibertyME

Sooo glad to read this update...


----------



## Rainheart

Such wonderful news to hear she is still enjoying life after such a grave diagnosis! Keep it up, Molly!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so happy for your update on Molly. I'll continue keeping her in my thoughts and prayers and for many, many more days with you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Molly's so beautiful, love the pictures, they're great. 

Really glad to hear how well she's doing, enjoy her.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So happy to read she is doing well! And the pictures of her are great. She is a absolutely gorgeous girl.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so glad that lovely girl,is doing so well.


----------



## Deber

So glad to hear the good news. Molly and you will bring in another beautiful spring and it doesn't get better than this..an awakening.

Love seeing the pictures, made me so happy.


----------



## Jingers mom

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY Molly!!! I'm thrilled to read that she continues to do well. Keep it up sweetheart.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Thank you for the great update! Such good news. Love the pictures!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very thrilled to read your news that Molly is continuing to do well and defy the odds. Praying that you have much more time with your girl that is free of pain.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the lovely pictures of your lovely girl!
Smooches from her stalker.:smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

coppers-mom said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures of your lovely girl!
> Smooches from her stalker.:smooch:


Aw, we love our Molly stalker!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update. I am glad Molly is doing great. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## JazzSkye

Hey....I haven't posted in awhile but am thrilled to read that Molly is still enjoying life and is a true fighter. Sending Golden Hug from France


----------



## ommama

I am so sorry to hear that! Sending you love and positive thoughts!!


----------



## 3 goldens

This is great and I know you are treasuring every minute with your beautiful girl. When I Irish was diagnosed with a very, very agressive bone cancer in rear leg, he was only given a week before he would be unable to get up, not want to eat, etc. But I had him exactly 10 weeks and I let him go before he went downhill. He enljoyed life to the very end, on the beach every day playing in the water, chasing crabs, etc, acting like a puppy and not a 12 1/2 yer old "old man." I treasure every single one of those days. They can never be taken from you.


----------



## OutWest

Allan's Girl said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread. I just wanted to let you guys know it has been 7 months since Molly's diagnosis and she is still with us. They only gave her 6 to 8 weeks at that time! That's my Molly! We are so thankful for every day we get to spend with her. She is being very spoiled by all in the house.


She looks great--what a sweet old gold face she has! How are you and Allan doing these days? This has to have been hard on you both.


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear that Molly is still doing good. Hugs to your girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

So glad to hear that Molly is doing so well!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Molly is beautiful! So glad to hear she is doing well. Give her a big hug and kiss from us!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Hey I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who followed this post and lent me their ears, hearts, and support. You are the best!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Molly is doing ok, hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope Molly is doing ok, hugs to sweet girl.


Today I woke up and she was still with us and I got to spend the day loving her. Tonight I am going to bed and she is still with us. So... TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY! 

Molly's tumor is now massive and I know our time is short. It would never be long enough for me even if she wasn't sick. But writing this stuff is making me cry so I gotta go.


----------



## davebeech

we are thinking of Molly and yourself !!


----------



## elly

I am so sorry Terra, every moment is precious when they are well but right now they are so priceless. We are thinking of you and sending care and love and gentle strokes to lovely Molly. x


----------



## Always51

big hugs to you!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry that you're going through this with your girl. It's so hard when we know we are loosing them slowly and watch them decline. Praying that you have much more time with your girl and she is free of pain.


----------



## Aislinn

You and Molly are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra and molly*

Praying for Molly and for you, Terra!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you, Terra. Big hugs and kisses to your sweet Molly.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Molly and you more more beautiful days together!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hugs to you all and many kisses sent to lovely Molly.
I so enjoy being her stalker.:wave::smooch:

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karin Wise

Enjoy every moment with Molly, one day at a time.... Hugs to you and sweet girl... (I feel so sad now... also trying to avoid these threads, but sometimes I just can't, a kind and caring word means sooo much to someone else.. )


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs going to you and Molly.


----------



## Laurie

Terra.......

Thinking of you and Molly. I know exactly what you're going through. Every day that our babies are with us is a gift. 

Hugs to you and Molly!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your beautiful girl Molly and praying for you. It's the worst thing in the world to see your best friend so poorly and decline 

Just take it a day at a time and treasure every moment with her.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Laurie said:


> Terra.......
> 
> Thinking of you and Molly. I know exactly what you're going through. Every day that our babies are with us is a gift.
> 
> Hugs to you and Molly!


Thank you Laurie! I know you know how I am feeling at this moment in time. I say prayers for you and Reno everyday and everyday I hope.... today is not the day for either one of our precious pups!


----------



## Capt Jack

Prayers going out to you & Molly! Treasure each moment as we all should remember to do each day even when their not sick. May God be with you both


----------



## vrmueller

Thinking of Molly and wishing for her a good day.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Molly, you are in my thoughts and prayers sweet girl!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Molly in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping for many more pain free days. Hugs


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers to you and Molly. I agree with you that our time with them is never enough. However...we need to enjoy what we have. I hope Molly and you are enjoying your time!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Molly for many, many good days to come.


----------



## gold4me

Keeping you and Molly in my prayers

We have a candle lit that burns the entire time we are home. We start this when Emmy was diagnosed with cancer and have continued to help her go to the Bridge. We now burn our candle for all our golden friends here who need that angel support. Your Molly is on our list.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Praying for Molly!!


----------



## BeauShel

Thinking of you and Molly.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you and Molly..


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Pat


----------



## coppers-mom

Good thoughts and prayers for you all.
Love,
Molly's Stalker


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Praying very hard for Molly-how is she doing?


----------



## Allan's Girl

God, please bless everyone with a sick or injured dog who's heart is hurting today.

Good Morning,
Today is another great day, Molly is still with us! It is supposed to warm up here this week, finally. I really want to take Molly to the river. It's her favorite place in the whole world. Unfortunately, the rivers are still running high and cold and I know she would want to get in:no:. I think I would have to keep her leashed and I wonder if that would totally ruin the experience for her. 

The river is the one place she has always been allowed to run free. This is so hard. I am torn between letting her do what she loves and doing what is probably in her best interest at this point. Hopefully the water will recede quickly this year and Molly and I can go without these delimas. For today... she is happy with love :--crazy_love:and pats and playing in her own yard.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Blessings to Molly and you! I hope Molly will be able to run at the river very soon and enjoy herself.


----------



## mustangrn

Wow wow wow. I just spent the last hour or so glued to this thread with tears streaming down my face. I loved every minute of it and wished I had been here sooner to be a better support. It is amazing how much support comes from here when some one is going through a rough time. 

I wish many more happy fun filled days for Molly and a trip to river soon.


----------



## Thalie

Molly will get to go to her river really soon and in the meantime she is enjoying your love.

Thinking of her and you.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers continue for Molly. I hope she gets to go to the river soon. Glad she had fun playing in the yard!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Molly and a candle lit.


----------



## lucysmum

Thinking of you and Molly. Hugs and kisses.


----------



## maggsd

Allan's Girl said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread. I just wanted to let you guys know it has been 7 months since Molly's diagnosis and she is still with us. They only gave her 6 to 8 weeks at that time! That's my Molly! We are so thankful for every day we get to spend with her. She is being very spoiled by all in the house.


I'm sorry I've not posted on Molly's story sooner, as the day you posted again this March, was around the time I lost both my boys very suddenly, then again their sister had to be PTS 1st May.

I hope you treasure every second spent in her company. I know how heart-wrenching it is as she is very poorly, but I have learnt even these periods are precious in their own special way and increase the strong loving bond you already have with her and always will x

I light candles for my boys & girls every night, and tonite I will light a special one for your Molly, you are in our thoughts XXX


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*



Allan's Girl said:


> God, please bless everyone with a sick or injured dog who's heart is hurting today.
> 
> Good Morning,
> Today is another great day, Molly is still with us! It is supposed to warm up here this week, finally. I really want to take Molly to the river. It's her favorite place in the whole world. Unfortunately, the rivers are still running high and cold and I know she would want to get in:no:. I think I would have to keep her leashed and I wonder if that would totally ruin the experience for her.
> 
> The river is the one place she has always been allowed to run free. This is so hard. I am torn between letting her do what she loves and doing what is probably in her best interest at this point. Hopefully the water will recede quickly this year and Molly and I can go without these delimas. For today... she is happy with love :--crazy_love:and pats and playing in her own yard.


*Terra: Hoping you get warmer weather today, but I think Molly would still enjoy running along the river with a leash. Please give her some big hugs and kisses for me!!*


----------



## coppers-mom

Never doubt that you and Molly are thought of and prayed for frequently. HUgs to you and hugs and kisses to lovely, lovely Molly.


----------



## mylissyk

Allan's Girl said:


> God, please bless everyone with a sick or injured dog who's heart is hurting today.
> 
> Good Morning,
> Today is another great day, Molly is still with us! It is supposed to warm up here this week, finally. I really want to take Molly to the river. It's her favorite place in the whole world. Unfortunately, the rivers are still running high and cold and I know she would want to get in:no:. I think I would have to keep her leashed and I wonder if that would totally ruin the experience for her.
> 
> The river is the one place she has always been allowed to run free. This is so hard. I am torn between letting her do what she loves and doing what is probably in her best interest at this point. Hopefully the water will recede quickly this year and Molly and I can go without these delimas. For today... she is happy with love :--crazy_love:and pats and playing in her own yard.


Each day is a gift. Why would it be bad to let her play in the river? I say let her get in, she will love it, and if you are concerned about doing it just keep it to a short play time. 

Don't wait for the river to recede, let her enjoy now, and take lots of pics and video.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Each day is a very special gift, this is her time, make the most of each day doing whatever you feel like. 

Sending prayers your way today and everyday.


----------



## Allan's Girl

maggsd said:


> I'm sorry I've not posted on Molly's story sooner, as the day you posted again this March, was around the time I lost both my boys very suddenly, then again their sister had to be PTS 1st May.
> 
> I hope you treasure every second spent in her company. I know how heart-wrenching it is as she is very poorly, but I have learnt even these periods are precious in their own special way and increase the strong loving bond you already have with her and always will x
> 
> I light candles for my boys & girls every night, and tonite I will light a special one for your Molly, you are in our thoughts XXX


Thank you. I am so sorry about your boys and Haley.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Each day is a very special gift, this is her time, make the most of each day doing whatever you feel like.
> 
> Sending prayers your way today and everyday.


Terra

I so agree with what Carolina Mom said above-how is Molly!


----------



## Karin Wise

You go Molly girl! Hugs to you... You are a special sweetheart....!


----------



## gold4me

You are bless with each wonderful day Molly is with you!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly is still doing ok. She ate all her yummy breakfast this morning and then had some me time with lots of good scratches and pats. I love that girl!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

We Love you Molly and want you to have many more good days! HUGS......


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that Molly continues to do well! We are keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for alot more time that is free of pain!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Each day is a count, God bless. Sending prayers and hugs to sweet Molly. Candle lit.


----------



## coppers-mom

Allan's Girl said:


> Molly is still doing ok. She ate all her yummy breakfast this morning and then had some me time with lots of good scratches and pats. I love that girl!!!!


 
I love that girl too.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am having a really tough time with this today!


----------



## coppers-mom

To be honest, I can't even imagine. I've never hd more than 6 days advance notice that a pet was terminal.

Hugs to you honey.


----------



## Karen519

*Terra*

Terra

Was Molly able to go running along the river?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Terra, is there something about Molly that is bothering you today and making you worry more, or is it just a general anxiety of what is to come? Sending you best wishes and good thoughts for many more good days with Molly.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Allan's Girl said:


> I am having a really tough time with this today!


It's so terribly hard to know what you know and to try to stay in the present with a loving Golden who has no clue what lies ahead. One of the best gifts they give us is their ability to take each hour as it comes. In my experience, that stays true to the very end. If we're lucky and we learn from them, it is a gift that stays with us forever.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddysmyheart

GoldensGirl, You are absolutely right...Goldens indeed are fighters and have the will to keep fighting until the end. Simply, they teach us to really live each day! Allan's Girl, I'm so sorry..we all know how hard this is for you. I hope you have many more days with your sweet Molly. Many hugs sent your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

It is definitely hard when we know what is to come. We had 7 months of knowing that we would loose Golda to CHF. The meds made him last longer, but watching him slowly slip away was hard. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

More prayers for Molly on the way. I am glad she was at river today.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Praying for Molly and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Molly to have many days to enjoy.


----------



## Allan's Girl

On my way to the vet with Molly. She has severe diarrhea. Hoping its just some bug she picked up at the river. If you're the praying type, would you say a word for us please


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll just said a prayer for you both.:smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

Good luck today Terra. Praying for sweet Molly


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Saying prayers for you and Molly. And sending hugs. :smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

we are home. Heart and lungs ok, gums pinking up like they should. Meds and bland diet. Might know the test results this evening. Thanks for rooting for us!!


----------



## Laurie

Allan's Girl said:


> we are home. Heart and lungs ok, gums pinking up like they should. Meds and bland diet. Might know the test results this evening. Thanks for rooting for us!!


 
Great news!!! Hopefully the test results are nothing more than a little bug she caught.

Hugs to Molly!!!!


----------



## goldhaven

Huggs, kisses, and prayers sent your way, for you and Molly.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Allan's Girl said:


> we are home. Heart and lungs ok, gums pinking up like they should. Meds and bland diet. Might know the test results this evening. Thanks for rooting for us!!


 
FANTASTIC news! Many Hugs & Kisses for Molly from NJ.


----------



## coppers-mom

Allan's Girl said:


> we are home. Heart and lungs ok, gums pinking up like they should. Meds and bland diet. Might know the test results this evening. Thanks for rooting for us!!


:
I hope your sweet girl feels better soon!


----------



## hubbub

thanks for the update!  good news so far - all fingers and toes crossed for continued good news :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of hugs and prayers to Molly


----------



## dborgers

Prayers said, candle lit. We'll keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad your Molly got good news so far! Keeping all fingers and paws crossed:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Update*

Molly was very week and tired all day yesterday and had me very worried. She is feeling more herself today, Yay! I talked to her vet this morning and she did test positive for giardia toxin. So I had to pick up an additional med. for her. We are hoping she continues to improve over the next week! Thank you for all your continued support!!! I love you guys :kiss:


----------



## cubbysan

Glad to hear she is doing better - I always get scared to check on this thread.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to read Molly is feeling better! We will continue to keep you and Molly in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and Molly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet Molly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karin Wise

You go sweet Molly girl!!!! Yay!! So glad she is doing better!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

So very glad to hear that Molly is feeling better!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Mother's Day 2012*

I didn't get a chance to post these because Molly got sick. But she's feeling better and I feel like I can take my eyes off of her for a few minutes. So here was Molly's day at the river. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## coppers-mom

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!
and these sure gave me a smile today - just like Molly always does.:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Great pictures. Nice to see her doing things she loves. Go Molly!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

What a sweetie she is !!!


----------



## hubbub

looks like you both had fun


----------



## PrincessDi

Made me smile here too from ear to ear!! So glad sweet Molly is feeling better and both of you are able to enjoy a swim!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Second photo, Molly looks like a princess. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Second photo, Molly looks like a princess. Sending hugs and prayers.


I'm not sure but it looks like she was about to break into her Snoopy dance, lol.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I love the one of the two of you together!

I'm so happy Molly is feeling better. Here's to more days at the river!


----------



## OutWest

She looks so happy in the river. I'm glad you were able to go. Sweet sugar face...


----------



## Bob Dylan

GREAT pictures of Molly enjoying a beautiful day with her Mom! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Allan's Girl

*The Girls*

I caught a good picture of the girls the other day and thought I would share it. Molly is still doing pretty good. 

From left to right: Bailey, Emma, Molly


----------



## coppers-mom

Sweet, sweet, sweet. Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs and kisses from me to them all, but just a few extra for Molly.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I can barely see her feet. I may just have to visit her other thread and get a fix again.:curtain:


----------



## PrincessDi

Oh my!! What a gorgeous family you have!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful photo of beautiful girls.


----------



## Sweet Girl

All so beautiful - but especially sweet Molly! Happy to see her looking so good. :smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just some pictures of Molly enjoying her day! She really loves to smell the flowers, such a sweet girl. I love her!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is nice to see Molly enjoying her day.


----------



## Laurie

Beautiful pictures of Molly and am sooooo glad she's doing so well!!!!

Reno sends her big hugs!!!


----------



## hubbub

Those pictures made me smile this morning!


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Terra

Your Molly is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Molly is beautiful and her stalker loves her too!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just an update...

Molly is going to celebrate her birthday on Aug. 27. She'll be 11 years young. She is still enjoying life as much as ever, just a bit more slowly. I hope to have pictures to post after her birthday. 
Molly asked me to say thank you to all of you for your continued support and love!!


----------



## goldensrbest

She is beautiful, and so charming.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful news !!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a beautiful girl she is...


----------



## coppers-mom

No doubt - you've just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love and hugs to sweet, pretty Molly from her stalker.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Can't wait for Molly's BD Pictures! She is a beautiful Lady.


----------



## Karen519

*Molly*

Molly is a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy early 11th Birthday wishes to your beautiful gal.


----------



## Max's Dad

Just saw this thread today. So happy to see that Molly is hanging in there. She is a very pretty and sweet girl.


----------



## Laurie

Yayyyy Molly!!!!!!! 

Glad to hear she's doing so well!!!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased Molly is doing so well lovely photo's and hope she gets lots of presents for her birthday


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww...beautiful Molly. Glad to see and hear she's doing so well. 

Looking forward to seeing birthday pictures.


----------



## mooselips

Good girl Molly!

She is so sweet.....and a beautiful girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Well, I will wish an early happy birthday to a most deserving doggie. Happy Birthday dear Molly!


----------



## PrincessDi

She has such a beautiful sweet sugar face! So glad shes doing well and I know that she will have a wonderful BDay!!


----------



## love never dies

Happy Birthday - Beautiful girl.

Hang in there.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I posted some pictures of Molly's birthday weekend here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/119247-they-only-gave-her-6-weeks.html
I hope you enjoy them. She really had a great time today! Silly girl acted like a puppy:jester:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Molly is doing so well. Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that your girl felt good enough to celebrate her Bday with all the things that she loves. Wishing her many more to come.


----------



## Claudia M

Glad Molly is doing well. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

We had to say goodbye to our sweet Molly this morning. I am devastated.


----------



## Tennyson

Oh man.........I am so sorry. Allan.
RIP sweet Molly.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. She stayed with you longer than they said she would. What a blessing. I'm sure you made some very special memories together and you will always treasure your years with Molly.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh no, I can't believe it. I am so sorry.


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Laurie

Terra:

I am so sorry to hear about Molly. She, along with Reno, were true inspirations...living and thriving with this horrid disease as long as they did.\

RIP Sweet Molly

Hugs to you!!


----------



## kwhit

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Molly...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly. R.I.P. beautiful girl...


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry. I remember reading your loving posts from so long ago. Molly is a real trooper. What an amazing team. Molly is a true angel. Congrats Molly on such a beautiful life. Allan's girl, good luck with your healing. It will come as quite a shock after being such a great nurse for so long.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Karen519

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

I am SO VERY SORRY about Molly!

I added Molly to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-4.html#post2104650


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace be with you Molly. I am so sorry, (HUGS)


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry. RIP sweet Molly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Terra, I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Molly. (((HUGS))).


----------



## love never dies

We are thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly RIP sweet girl


----------



## hubbub

I was just thinking about you and Molly this morning. I know she lived much longer than they expected, but it's never enough time. I am so sorry. {hugs}


----------



## 2tired

(((hugs)))


----------



## Finn's Fan

Terra, I am so very sorry that Molly had to get her angel wings. She probably met up with Sweet Girl's Tesia, who also got her wings today. Hoping that all the sweet memories you continued to make will help you in this time of such deep sorrow....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh No. No no no no no no no. Confound it. Surely there are enough Golden angels without Molly. Surely? 

I'm so very very sorry. It is small comfort that now you have a Golden angel watching over you, but it's true. And Molly is free of pain forever.

Peace be with you, as it is with Molly.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Molly


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry, Molly fought one long brave fight. Sleep softly sweet girl, no more pain.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry you had to say good bye to your sweet girl today. Run free dear Molly


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry that you lost sweet Molly! The tears are running so deep today! Thinking of you at this terrible time.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for your loss of Molly. Hugs!


----------



## coppers-mom

Terra,

I too am heartbroken that Molly is gone.
I know how much your heart hurts and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

I so enjoyed "stalking" your lovely girl for such a long time and so wish you and we had more time with her. I hope and pray Molly is running and playing and flirting with all the boys at rainbow bridge. With those eyelashes, she will be in great demand.:smooch:

Much love and hugs to you.

Teresa


----------



## ashleylp

My condolences and prayers are with you, she was beautiful and will be forever loved and missed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so so sorry. Prayers and hugs flying your way. Godspeed sweet Molly.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so very sorry to hear about Molly. My thoughts are with you. Rest peacefully sweet Molly.
Carol


----------



## TheZ's

So very sorry for your loss of Molly. May time ease your pain and leave you with memories of the great times with her


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your Molly. She fought long and hard and beat the odds, even though it's never long enough.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I am so sorry for your loss, Allans girl. Molly sounded so special and like such a wonderful girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a day, so many losses just in one day. I am very sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Molly. My thoughts are with you as you mourn her loss. Molly will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Molly!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Molly.

My thoughts are with you during this time and the days to come.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## ssacres

So sorry. I know the pain. She was a beautiful girl and will forever be in your heart just as my Allie Bean is in mine. It is a hard one to deal with. She was so blessed to have you to care for her.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

We share the devastation of your loss as many of us know exactly how that is.

Know that our hearts cry with yours at this very sad and difficult time.

I am so sorry about the loss of your precious Molly.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. My heart breaks with you, for your loss, and for the ones we have lost. 
Run free sweet Molly.


----------



## zeke11

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. It is just so hard....I understand.

Comforting hugs,
Kris


----------



## MercyMom

Allan's Girl said:


> We had to say goodbye to our sweet Molly this morning. I am devastated.


I am so sorry for your devastating loss. You gave her such a happy life.


----------



## Barkr

Sorry for loss of dear Molly she could not have lived with a better more caring family. Bless you all!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Molly.


----------

